# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  مسابقة لإنعاش الذاكرة..

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي الكريمات..

ما رأيكن في مسابقة خفيفة نجريها بيننا؛ لإنعاش خلايا المخ وإيقاظ النائم منها : )

سأضع سؤالا (على الأغلب يكون خاصا بالنساء), في الفقه أو السيرة أو عام, ومن تجيب عليه تضع لنا سؤالا, وهكذا..

السؤال: متى يجوز للمرأة أن تصوم ولو لم يأذن زوجها؟

----------


## جمانة انس

يجوز للمراة ان تصوم ولو لم يأذن لها زوجها
1-في حال غيبة الزوج 
2-في حال قضاء رمضان 
--اما شهر رمضان فيجب عليها صيامه
--اترك طرح السؤال التالي لصاحبة الفكرة -مشكورة-

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة على هذه الفكرة الطيبة





> يجوز للمراة ان تصوم ولو لم يأذن لها زوجها
> 1-في حال غيبة الزوج 
> 2-في حال قضاء رمضان 
> --اما شهر رمضان فيجب عليها صيامه
> --اترك طرح السؤال التالي لصاحبة الفكرة -مشكورة-


اللهم بارك أظنها إجابة صحيحة فقط اسمحي لي أختنا
الكريمة جمانة بالتعليق على رقم (2) 




> 2-في حال قضاء رمضان


فعلى حسب علمي القاصر جدا  أظن أنه يجب تقييد
هذه العبارة بقولنا : ( إذا ضاق الوقت بمقدار الأيام
التي عليها قضاؤها قبل دخول رمضان التالي .)
وإلا فالقضاء أمره موسع على الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم .

هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## جمانة انس

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة على هذه الفكرة الطيبة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اللهم بارك أظنها إجابة صحيحة فقط اسمحي لي أختنا
> الكريمة جمانة بالتعليق على رقم (2) 
> ...


القضاء امره مو سع
لكن العمر غير مضمون
و من هنا لها ان تصوم بدون اذن الزوج
هذا من حيث الجواز
اما التعامل الحكيم  فامر اخر

----------


## مروة عاشور

> القضاء امره مو سع
> لكن العمر غير مضمون
> و من هنا لها ان تصوم بدون اذن الزوج
> هذا من حيث الجواز
> اما التعامل الحكيم فامر اخر


نعم بارك الله فيكن, وشكر لكن
اختلف أهل العلم في هذا الأمر فأفتى بعضهم بوجوب استئذان الزوج في القضاء عند اتساع الوقت؛ واستدلوا بقول عائشة -رضي الله عنها- : ((كان يكون علي الصوم من ومضان فلا أقضيه إلا في شعبان للشغل برسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم))
وذهب آخرون -ومنهم المالكية- إلى عدم وجوب الاستذان في حالة قضاء الواجب, وهو ما أفتت به اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والإفتاء:
http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/106484

وبعيدا عن اختلاف العلماء... أين السؤال؟؟

سأضعه على كل حال : )

متى يجب على الزوج أن يعتد كما تعتد المرأة؟

----------


## جمانة انس

> نعم بارك الله فيكن, وشكر لكن
> اختلف أهل العلم في هذا الأمر فأفتى بعضهم بوجوب استئذان الزوج في القضاء عند اتساع الوقت؛ واستدلوا بقول عائشة -رضي الله عنها- : ((كان يكون علي الصوم من ومضان فلا أقضيه إلا في شعبان للشغل برسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم))
> وذهب آخرون -ومنهم المالكية- إلى عدم وجوب الاستذان في حالة قضاء الواجب, وهو ما أفتت به اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والإفتاء:
> http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/106484
> 
> وبعيدا عن اختلاف العلماء... أين السؤال؟؟
> 
> سأضعه على كل حال : )
> 
> متى يجب على الزوج أن يعتد كما تعتد المرأة؟


سؤال طريف و لطيف
عندما يكون متزوجا اربع زوجات
و يطلق الر ابعة
فلا يجوز له الزواج من غيرها
حتى تكمل عدتها
---------
و اترك اختيار السؤال التالي لصاحبة الفكرة

----------


## أم هانئ

وأضيف بارك الله فيكن حالة أخرى يجب فيها أن يعتد الزوج إذا طلق زوجته :

- إذا أراد هذا الرجل  الزواج بأخت من طلقها .

----------


## جمانة انس

> وأضيف بارك الله فيكن حالة أخرى يجب فيها أن يعتد الزوج إذا طلق زوجته :
> 
> - إذا أراد هذا الرجل الزواج بأخت من طلقها .


اضافة ذكية و مو فقة
و بذلك يمكن القول
كل من يحرم عليه الجمع بينهن
يجب عليه المكوث في العدة 
اذا اراد الزواج بالثانية 
كالعمة و الخالة للمطلقة

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكما وأنار دروبكما بصالح العمل

هذا لغز لغوي, لعله مشهور لدى البعض, لكن أرجو ألا يتم البحث عنه في الإنترنت, وأن تفكر فيه من لم يسبق لها الاطلاع عليه؛ فاللغز في كلماته نفسها:

ذهب إلى القاضي يقول:

ما رأيك يا قاضي تها 
في امرأة تزوجتها
هي أمي وأنا... ولدتها

فكيف ذلك؟؟

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> ما رأيك يا قاضي تها 
> في امرأة تزوجتها
> هي أمي وأنا... ولدتها
> 
> فكيف ذلك؟؟


أظن الجواب " هي أُمِّيٌ وأنا ...وَلَّدْتُهَا"

أحسبها جملة سليمة ( ابتسامة )
بارك الله فيك أختي

----------


## جمانة انس

> أظن الجواب " هي أُمِّيٌ وأنا ...وَلَّدْتُهَا"
> 
> أحسبها جملة سليمة ( ابتسامة )
> بارك الله فيك أختي


تها اسم للقاضي
و هذا جزء من حل اللغز
عساك تصلين للحل الدقيق

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله في الأخت جمانة فقد بيّنت وسهلت




> أظن الجواب " هي أُمِّيٌ وأنا ...وَلَّدْتُهَا"


أضحك الله سنك : )
في انتظارك..

----------


## أم تميم

ما رأيك يا قاضي ( تها )  ==> القاضي اسمه تها ..
 في امرأة تزوجتَها ==> زوجة القاضي تها ..
 هي أمي وأنا... ولد ( تها ) ==>  ولد القاضي تها ، و [ هيَ ] عائدة على زوجة القاضي 
 

جزيتِ خيرًا التوحيد ..
موضوع رائق =)

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك أم تميم

ويكون الحديث للقاضي عن زوجه وهي أم المتحدث: ما رأيك يا قاضي تها, في امرأة تزوج تها, هي أمي وأنا ولد تها

إليكن هذا السؤال:

امرأة اشترت عبدًا مملوكًا وبمجرد أن اشترته انفسخ عقد نكاحها وطُلقت من زوجها, كيف ذلك؟

----------


## أم تميم

أقسم عليها زوجها إن اشترت عبدًا مملوكًا فهي طالق ..
=)

----------


## مروة عاشور

نسيت أن أقول أنه بدون قسم ولا شرط ولا تعليق طلاق انفسخ العقد..

----------


## جمانة انس

> أحسن الله إليك أم تميم
> 
> ويكون الحديث للقاضي عن زوجه وهي أم المتحدث: ما رأيك يا قاضي تها, في امرأة تزوج تها, هي أمي وأنا ولد تها
> 
> إليكن هذا السؤال:
> 
> امرأة اشترت عبدًا مملوكًا وبمجرد أن اشترته انفسخ عقد نكاحها وطُلقت من زوجها, كيف ذلك؟


 كانت متزوجة من رجل مملوك
فبشرائها له
ينفسخ عقد نكاحها 
ويبدو انها تصلح طريقة من طرق انتقام الزوجات في الماضي
ايام الرق

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا أخواتي الكريمات وبارك في الجميع آمين




> امرأة اشترت عبدًا مملوكًا وبمجرد أن اشترته انفسخ عقد نكاحها وطُلقت من زوجها, كيف ذلك؟




 أوافق أختنا الكريمة جمانة فهي دائما تسبقني للجواب ولعله فارق التوقيت --- ابتسامة

وأضيف للفائدة :

النكاح لا يجتمع مع ملك اليمين: في الإسلام ملك اليمين أقوى من ملك النكاح، لذا كان لانتقال ملكية العبد أو الجارية من شخص لآخر كبير الأثر في عقد الزواج أو النكاح. 


" لو ملك زوجته وهي أمة، انفسخ نكاحها. وكذلك لو ملكت المرأة زوجها، انفسخ نكاحها. ولا نعلم في هذا خلافا. ولا يجوز أن يتزوج أمة له فيها ملك. ولا يتزوج مكاتبته؛ لأنها مملوكته" (المغني- ج15 ص188) 

" إذا ملك الرجل بعض امرأته (جزءاً منها) أو ملكت المرأة بعض زوجها فسد النكاح." (الدرر السنية ج3ص265)

----------


## أم تميم

جميل .. بوركتن ..

لكن أين السؤال ؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكن وشكر لكن جميعًا إثراء الموضوع بالإضافات القيمة

إليكن هذا اللغر اللغوي:

"بيت المرأة شمال البلدة".

بإضافة حرف واحد فقط يتحول البيت إلى جنوب البلدة, كيف؟

وأعني حرف من حروف الهجاء وليس حرف جر أو غيره..

----------


## أم هانئ

سأحاول : "بيت فـالمرآة شمال البلدة".

فقط لأني أحب المشاركة --- ابتسامة مترقبة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

: )

اقتربتِ من الحل الصحيح, أعيدي التفكير..

كلمة المرأة لن تتغير لا همز ولا أي حرف, إن شق عليك الحل فلعلي أخبر بالحرف الذي سيضاف, لكن يبقى عليكن مكانه..

----------


## أم هانئ

"بيت المرأة شمالــه البلدة".

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة ... ابتسامة واثقة إن شاء الله

----------


## جمانة انس

> "بيت المرأة شمالــه البلدة".
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة ... ابتسامة واثقة إن شاء الله


رائع ..
و بوركتي,
 فعلا انه لغز لطيف.
حاولت حله ولم يتيسر لي,
واذ به  يتطلب  فقط حركه ذكيه..
--
وكأن كثيرا من مشاكل الحياة ,
تحل -بتو فيق الله-
بخطوات بسيطه, و حركات ذكية ,
مثل  حل هذ اللغز ,...
اللهم نور بصيرتنا...آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

آمين آمين آمين ... أحسن الله إلى الجميع 

هلاّ وضعت أنا السؤال هذه المرة فضلا ؟

( علما بأنني أعلم أن ذلك لن يسيء أختنا الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع ) ---ابتسامة

السؤال :
امرأة كانت تصلي فسجدت السجدة الأولى ، ثم حدث لها سهو ولم تسجد السجود الثاني 
وقامت للركعة التالية وفي أثناء القراءة تذكرت أنها لم تسجد السجود الثاني فماذا عليها
فعله - علما بأن السجود ركن من أركان الصلاة - ؟

----------


## جمانة انس

> آمين آمين آمين ... أحسن الله إلى الجميع 
> 
> هلاّ وضعت أنا السؤال هذه المرة فضلا ؟
> 
> ( علما بأنني أعلم أن ذلك لن يسيء أختنا الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع ) ---ابتسامة
> 
> السؤال :
> امرأة كانت تصلي فسجدت السجدة الأولى ، ثم حدث لها سهو ولم تسجد السجود الثاني 
> وقامت للركعة التالية وفي أثناء القراءة تذكرت أنها لم تسجد السجود الثاني فماذا عليها
> فعله - علما بأن السجود ركن من أركان الصلاة - ؟


سؤالك عملي و ضروري
 وجوابه
انها تعود الى  محل السجود
 وتسجد السجود الثاني
 وتتابع الصلاة  بما ياتي بعد السجود
ثم تسجد للسهو في اخر الصلاة

----------


## مروة عاشور

> "بيت المرأة شمالــه البلدة".
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة ... ابتسامة واثقة إن شاء الله


أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليك 
: ) موفقة بإذن الله 

وكما تفضلت الأخت جمانة, الكثير من مشكلاتنا الحياتية يكون حلها يسير لكنه يحتاج لبعض الوقت, أو الذكاء, أو لا يظهر إلا عندما يأذن الله -تعالى- أن يُظهره, في حين نبذل جهدًا جهيدًا في التوصل للحل, ولا يكون إلا بتوفيق الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> آمين آمين آمين ... أحسن الله إلى الجميع 
> 
> هلاّ وضعت أنا السؤال هذه المرة فضلا ؟
> 
> ( علما بأنني أعلم أن ذلك لن يسيء أختنا الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع ) ---ابتسامة
> 
> السؤال :
> امرأة كانت تصلي فسجدت السجدة الأولى ، ثم حدث لها سهو ولم تسجد السجود الثاني 
> وقامت للركعة التالية وفي أثناء القراءة تذكرت أنها لم تسجد السجود الثاني فماذا عليها
> فعله - علما بأن السجود ركن من أركان الصلاة - ؟


أحسن الله إليك, بالطبع لن يسيء إليّ, أختي الفاضلة

الجواب على هذا السؤال كما ذكرت الأخت الفضلة جمانة, وقد اختلف أهل العلم في التفصيل؛ فالحنابلة يرون أن هذه الركعة التي نسيت فيها ركنًا تكون ملغية, إذا ما شرعت في الركعة التي تليها ويحل محلها الركعة الثانية, فتصبح الثانية هي الركعة الأولى وتكمل صلاتها.
والمالكية يرون أنها تأتي السجود ما لم تركع للركعة الثانية.
وذهب الإمام الشافعي إلى عدم بطلان الركعة, وإنما عليها الإتيان بالركن الذي نسيته, وإكمال الصلاة, وفي جميع الأحوال تسجد للسهو.

أرجو أن نكون قد وُفقنا في الإجابة, وترقبن السؤال..

----------


## مروة عاشور

هذه امرأة مسلمة عاقلة حرة, ماتت ميتة عادية, بلا حرق ولا تقطيع ولا غيره, ومع وجود الماء, ومع ذلك, أُمر من حولها ألا يغسلوها, بل يكتفوا بالتيمم فقط, لماذا؟؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤالك عملي و ضروري
> وجوابه
> انها تعود الى محل السجود
> وتسجد السجود الثاني
> وتتابع الصلاة بما ياتي بعد السجود
> ثم تسجد للسهو في اخر الصلاة


ما شاء الله محاولة طيبة للإجابة في المجمل أختنا الكريمة
ولكن عند التفصيل ينقصها ذكر ركن هام جدا جدا
ثم متى تسجد للسهو تحديدا وكم ؟

الحق أن السؤال يبدو سهلا ولكنه ذو لطيفة
ونكتة رائقة جدا ؟




> أحسن الله إليك, بالطبع لن يسيء إليّ, أختي الفاضلة
> 
> الجواب على هذا السؤال كما ذكرت الأخت الفضلة جمانة, وقد اختلف أهل العلم في التفصيل؛ فالحنابلة يرون أن هذه الركعة التي نسيت فيها ركنًا تكون ملغية, إذا ما شرعت في الركعة التي تليها ويحل محلها الركعة الثانية, فتصبح الثانية هي الركعة الأولى وتكمل صلاتها.
> والمالكية يرون أنها تأتي السجود ما لم تركع للركعة الثانية.
> وذهب الإمام الشافعي إلى عدم بطلان الركعة, وإنما عليها الإتيان بالركن الذي نسيته, وإكمال الصلاة, وفي جميع الأحوال تسجد للسهو.
> 
> أرجو أن نكون قد وُفقنا في الإجابة, وترقبن السؤال..


جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة
وعذرا لما يتم التوصل للإجابة الصحيحة بعد ؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> هذه امرأة مسلمة عاقلة حرة, ماتت ميتة عادية, بلا حرق ولا تقطيع ولا غيره, ومع وجود الماء, ومع ذلك, أُمر من حولها ألا يغسلوها, بل يكتفوا بالتيمم فقط, لماذا؟؟


لأنها ماتت و كل من حولها رجال ليس فيهم زوجها .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك, دعينا نفكر -لا تخبرينا الآن-  ولعلنا نوفق للإجابة إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم تميم

> آمين آمين آمين ... أحسن الله إلى الجميع 
> 
> هلاّ وضعت أنا السؤال هذه المرة فضلا ؟
> 
> ( علما بأنني أعلم أن ذلك لن يسيء أختنا الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع ) ---ابتسامة
> 
> السؤال :
> امرأة كانت تصلي فسجدت السجدة الأولى ، ثم حدث لها سهو ولم تسجد السجود الثاني 
> وقامت للركعة التالية وفي أثناء القراءة تذكرت أنها لم تسجد السجود الثاني فماذا عليها
> فعله - علما بأن السجود ركن من أركان الصلاة - ؟


تعود و تجلس بين السجدتين ثم تسجد السجود الثاني ثم تكمل صلاتها وتسلم ، ثم تسجد سجدتان للسهو وتسلم  ..

أما ماقالته الأخت التوحيد - حفظها الله - ..




> الركعة التي نسيت فيها ركنًا تكون ملغية, إذا ما شرعت في الركعة التي تليها ويحل محلها الركعة الثانية, فتصبح الثانية هي الركعة الأولى وتكمل صلاتها.


فصحيح لو كانت وصلت إلى الموضع المتروك في الركعة الثانية فتلغي الركعة التي تركه منها .. 
وتقوم للتي تليها مقامها .. لكن المرأة في السؤال تذكرت في أثناء القراءة وقبل أن تصل للموضع المتروك ..

----------


## أم هانئ

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك وفقت في الجواب وفي التعليق بوركت أختنا أم تميم .

----------


## القلب الباكى

عن جد اسئلة شيقة جدا وشغلت عقلى كثيرا
وفين السؤااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ااااااال التالى




                         احبكم فى الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم

أحبك الله ورفع قدرك في الدارين أختي الكريمة..


هذا شخص أحرم بحج أو عمرة عن شخصين في نفس الوقت وصح منه ذلك؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم





> أحبك الله ورفع قدرك في الدارين أختي الكريمة..
> 
> 
> هذا شخص أحرم بحج أو عمرة عن شخصين في نفس الوقت وصح منه ذلك؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحبك الله أختنا الكريمة 

حي هلا بأختنا التوحيد افتقدناكِ 

وفي عجالة سريعة لشدة الإرهاق أجيبك من بقايا معلومات في الذاكرة :



هذا الشخص أَهَلَّ (أي : أحرم ) عن نفسه وولده أو صغير معه لم يبلغ سن التمييز بعدُ .

أرجو أن يكون الجواب صحيحا .... ابتسامة مترقبة .

----------


## جمانة انس

لعل الا جابة
حامل احرمت عنها و عن جنينها

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أحبك الله أختنا الكريمة 
> 
> حي هلا بأختنا التوحيد افتقدناكِ 
> 
> وفي عجالة سريعة لشدة الإرهاق أجيبك من بقايا معلومات في الذاكرة :
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك ولا حرمني صدق أخوتكن

عافاك الله من الإرهاق ويسر لك كل عسير أختي الفاضلة

إجابة موفقة, وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى

وأما بخصوص إحرام الحامل عن جنينها فلا أعلم أنه يصح: 
http://www.islamweb.net/ahajj/index....Option=FatwaId


http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال:

تزوج رجل امرأة, وتزوج ابنه والدة هذه المرأة, فولدت الفتاة عمر, وولدت الأم صالح..

فما صلة القرابة بين الغلامين؟؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> السؤال:
> 
> تزوج رجل امرأة, وتزوج ابنه والدة هذه المرأة, فولدت الفتاة عمر, وولدت الأم صالح..
> 
> فما صلة القرابة بين الغلامين؟؟


حي هلا بأختنا الكريمة جزاك الله عنا خيرا وأحسن إليك
  سأحاول الجواب والله المستعان

 عمر عم لصالح بينما صالح خال لعمر .

----------


## مروة عاشور

حياكِ الله وبياكِ ووفقك لكل خير.. 

أعتذر عن الانقطاع المتكرر

إجابة موفقة وفقك الله, ويتبع -إن شاء الله.

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

اخواتي في الله 
جزا الله خيرا صاحبة هذه الانتعاشه
تطفلا عليكم 
اسرد لكم هذا اللغز
لقد اسقط جنينا ولم يكن حملي سوي شهرين اي في الاربعين الثانيه
ومع ذالك رايته كامل الخلقه اصابع واعين وارجل واعضائه التناسليه واضحه والفم والانف واضحان علي خفيف
فكيف ذالك اليس هو في هذي المده علقه
فما الدليل علي ذالك
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## تلميذة علم

تفسيره في الحديث " قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: {إذا مرَّ بالنطفة ثنتان وأربعون ليلة بعث الله إليها ملَكًا فصوَّرها؛ وخلَق سمعها وبصرها وجلدها ولحمها وعظامها ثم قال يا ربّ؛ أذكَر أم أنثَى؟ فيقضي ربّك ما شاء ويكتب الملَك، ثم يقول يا ربّ؛ أجله؟ فيقول ربّك ما شاء ويكتب الملَك، ثم يقول يا ربّ؛ رزقه؟ فيقضي ربّك ما شاء ويكتب الملَك، ثم يخرج الملَك بالصحيفة في يده فلا يزيد على ما أُمر ولا ينقص} صحيح مسلم/2645. 


سبحان الله... و في هذا إعجاز ففي الليلة الواحد و الأربعون يكون نطفة بدون تخليق ...

----------


## مروة عاشور

> اخواتي في الله 
> جزا الله خيرا صاحبة هذه الانتعاشه
> تطفلا عليكم 
> اسرد لكم هذا اللغز
> لقد اسقط جنينا ولم يكن حملي سوي شهرين اي في الاربعين الثانيه
> ومع ذالك رايته كامل الخلقه اصابع واعين وارجل واعضائه التناسليه واضحه والفم والانف واضحان علي خفيف
> فكيف ذالك اليس هو في هذي المده علقه
> فما الدليل علي ذالك
> بارك الله فيكم


حياكِ الله أختي الكريمة
يصعب تحديد عمر الجنين باليوم فكل ما يفعله جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية أنه يعطي على حسب العلامات والإشارات المتوفرة لديه العمر التقريبي, وما أكثر ما يحدد الجهاز موعد الوضع فيكون على غير ما توقع, وقد تصل مدة الاختلاف بين توقع الولادة عن طريق الجهاز والولادة الحقيقية أكثر من عشرين يومًا

وتكوين الأرجل وظهور بعض الأعضاء بشكل "خفيف" لا يعني تخلقًا كاملا
فالتخلق لا يأتي فجأة, وإنا يحدث بالتدريج..

ولا يسعني إلا أن أقول لكِ: أخلف الله عليك وعوضكِ خيرًا وأقر عينك بالذرية الصالحة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال:  كيف يكون أحمد عمًا لصالح وخاله في نفس الوقت؟؟

----------


## الحضرمية

بارك الله فيــك 
الاجابة لعلها تكون
 ان يكون احمد والد زوجة صالح اي عمه بالصهارة 1)
2) ان يكون احمد اخ لام صالح واباه احدهما بالرضاع والاخر بالنسب والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## أم هانئ

> السؤال: كيف يكون أحمد عمًا لصالح وخاله في نفس الوقت؟؟


 حي هلا بعودتك أختنا الكريمة وأحب المشاركة والله المستعان :

 عندما يكون صالح أخا غير شقيق لكل من  أبي أحمد وأمه :
 ويكون ذلك بأن تزوج جد أحمد - وعنده ولد من زواج سابق- من جدة أحمد
- وعندها بنت من زواج سابق - ثم أنجبا صالحا هذا الذي أصبح أخا غير شقيق
للولد والبنت اللذين تزوجا فأنجبا أحمد .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيــك 
> الاجابة لعلها تكون
> ان يكون احمد والد زوجة صالح اي عمه بالصهارة 1)
> 2) ان يكون احمد اخ لام صالح واباه احدهما بالرضاع والاخر بالنسب والله تعالى اعلم


وفيك بارك الله, وشكر لك مشاركتك الطيبة
إجابة طيبة ومحاولة جيدة, لكني في الحقيقة لم أقصد الصهارة أو الرضاع..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> حي هلا بعودتك أختنا الكريمة وأحب المشاركة والله المستعان :
> 
> عندما يكون صالح أخا غير شقيق لكل من أبي أحمد وأمه :
> ويكون ذلك بأن تزوج جد أحمد - وعنده ولد من زواج سابق- من جدة أحمد
> - وعندها بنت من زواج سابق - ثم أنجبا صالحا هذا الذي أصبح أخا غير شقيق
> للولد والبنت اللذين تزوجا فأنجبا أحمد .


 
حياكِ الله وبياكِ أم هانيء

اقتربتِ من الصواب.. وسأوضح الأمر إن شاء الله:

تزوج جد أحمد (جده لأبيه) من جدة أحمد (جدته لأمه)  فأنجبا والدًا هو (صالح)
يكون صالح خالا لأحمد لأنه ابن جدته لأمه 
ويكون في نفس الوقت عمّا له لأنه ابن جده لأبيه..

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

> حياكِ الله أختي الكريمة
> يصعب تحديد عمر الجنين باليوم فكل ما يفعله جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية أنه يعطي على حسب العلامات والإشارات المتوفرة لديه العمر التقريبي, وما أكثر ما يحدد الجهاز موعد الوضع فيكون على غير ما توقع, وقد تصل مدة الاختلاف بين توقع الولادة عن طريق الجهاز والولادة الحقيقية أكثر من عشرين يومًا
> 
> وتكوين الأرجل وظهور بعض الأعضاء بشكل "خفيف" لا يعني تخلقًا كاملا
> فالتخلق لا يأتي فجأة, وإنا يحدث بالتدريج..
> 
> ولا يسعني إلا أن أقول لكِ: أخلف الله عليك وعوضكِ خيرًا وأقر عينك بالذرية الصالحة.


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال جديد:

دخل رجل أحد المساجد في غير وقت الكراهة, ومع ذلك شُرع له الانشغال بعبادة أخرى, (ولم تكن الفريضة قد حانت), كيف ذلك؟

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

لعله طائف بالبيت الحرام 

ولكن ملاحظة أخيتي : صيغة السؤال تحتاج لضبط بسيط 




> دخل رجل أحد المساجد في غير وقت الكراهة,





> ومع ذلك شُرع له الانشغال بعبادة أخرى, (ولم تكن الفريضة قد حانت), كيف ذلك؟


حيث موضع السؤال هو ترك هذا الرجل لصلاة تحية المسجد 
فينبغي أن تكون الصيغة مثلا :
دخل رجل أحد المساجد في غير وقت الكراهة, 
ولم يصلِّ بل شُرع له الانشغال بعبادة أخرى,
(ولم تكن الفريضة قد حانت), كيف ذلك؟



ونذكر في مثل هذا المقام بما يلي :

أنه على كل طائف صلاة ركعتي سنة طواف بعد تمام طوافه

سواء كان طوافه في نسك أم نفلا .

هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وفيك بارك الله,

نعم في الحقيقة خشيت البحث في (قوقل)
فتعمدت تغيير الصيغة

إجابة موفقة وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وفي الحقيقه هي ليست مسابقة بقدر ماهي أستفادة كبيره من خلال السؤال والأجابات
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: والشكر موصول لأم تميم وأم هانئ وأختي الغاليه على قلبي التوحيـــــــد :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وجميع الأخوات... :Smile:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  

في الحقيقة أريد قطع حديثكم لأمر أشكل علي 
وأريد توضيح ليس إلا ..
وهو 



> تعود و تجلس بين السجدتين ثم تسجد السجود الثاني ثم تكمل صلاتها وتسلم ، ثم تسجد سجدتان للسهو وتسلم ..
> 
> أما ماقالته الأخت التوحيد - حفظها الله - ..
> الركعة التي نسيت فيها ركنًا تكون ملغية, إذا ما شرعت في الركعة التي تليها ويحل محلها الركعة الثانية, فتصبح الثانية هي الركعة الأولى وتكمل صلاتها. 
> فصحيح لو كانت وصلت إلى الموضع المتروك في الركعة الثانية فتلغي الركعة التي تركه منها ..
> وتقوم للتي تليها مقامها .. لكن المرأة في السؤال تذكرت في أثناء القراءة وقبل أن تصل للموضع المتروك ..


 
أريد توضيح أكثر .. وجزاكن المولى كل خير

----------


## مروة عاشور

وفيكِ بارك الله ورزقنا وإياكِ العلم النافع والعمل الصالح المُتقبل

لنفرض أن رجلا كان يصلي صلاة رباعية..

وفي الركعة الثالثة سجد أول سجود له, ثم قام إلى الركعة الأخيرة (الرابعة) دون أن يسجد السجدة الثانية

وأثناء القراءة تذكر أنه لم يسجد السجدة الثانية.. فماذا يفعل؟؟

يجلس من فورِه الجلسة بين السجدتين؛ حيث الموضع الذي كان عليه قبل أن ينسى السجود الثاني ثم يسجد هذه السجدة (التي نسيها) ويكمل بقية صلاته بأن يقوم مرة أخرى للركعة الرابعة وبعد الانتهاء من التشهد والتسليم يسجد للسهو؛ حيث أن الصلاة بها زيادة وهي قيامه الذي عاد منه إلى الجلوس بين السجدتين.

وأما ما قلته أنا بأنه يلغي الركعة وتحل محلها الركعة الرابعة فيكون إذا تذكر هذا السجود عند السجود مرة أخرى في الركعة الرابعة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال:

رجل دخل مأموما في صلاة وأدرك مع الإمام ركعة كاملة, ومع هذا لزمه إعادة هذه الركعة؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> سؤال:
> 
> رجل دخل مأموما في صلاة وأدرك مع الإمام ركعة كاملة, ومع هذا لزمه إعادة هذه الركعة؟؟


جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الكريمة 
المسابقة جميلة مع أني تأخرت عن الركب لكن لا ضير إن شاء الله  :Smile: 

الإجابة صلاة الكسوف .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سؤال:
> 
> رجل دخل مأموما في صلاة وأدرك مع الإمام ركعة كاملة, ومع هذا لزمه إعادة هذه الركعة؟؟


توضيح للسؤال:

رجل دخل والإمام راكع وأدرك معه هذا الركوع, ومع ذلك لزمه إعادة هذه الركعة؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الكريمة 
> المسابقة جميلة مع أني تأخرت عن الركب لكن لا ضير إن شاء الله 
> 
> الإجابة صلاة الكسوف .


بارك الله فيك 

لماذا يعيد الركعة وقد دخل والإمام راكع؟؟

..

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة على هذا التنشيط الطيب --- ابتسامة




> سؤال:
> رجل دخل والإمام راكع وأدرك معه هذا الركوع, ومع ذلك لزمه إعادة هذه الركعة؟


سأحاول الإجابة والله الموفق:

- لعل هذا المأموم المسبوق يعتقد عدم إجزاء الركعة إلا بقراءة الفاتحة
لذا أعاد الركعة بعد فراغ الإمام لأنه لم يدرك الإمام قائما ففاتته الفاتحة .
 




> سؤال:
> رجل دخل مأموما في صلاة وأدرك مع الإمام ركعة كاملة, ومع هذا لزمه إعادة هذه الركعة؟؟


 
أما بهذه الصيغة فسيختلف الجواب أخية :

هذا المأموم نسي قراءة الفاتحة في هذه الركعة ، وهو ممن يعتقد
وجوب قراءة الفاتحة في كل ركعة حتى خلف الإمام .


هذا والله أعلم .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك أم هانيء

لم أقصد الفاتحة, والأخت أم مهاب أصابت لكني أود منها التوضيح فقط.

----------


## الحضرمية

> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الكريمة 
> المسابقة جميلة مع أني تأخرت عن الركب لكن لا ضير إن شاء الله 
> 
> الإجابة صلاة الكسوف .


أحسن الله اليك أم مهاب وبورك فيك 
ذكية تلك الأسلة التي تطرحينها أختي التوحيد بارك الله فيك وأحسن اليك 
سوف احاول توضيح اجابة الاخت أم مُهاب 
أن ألمأموم لم يدرك الركوع الاول من الركعة لأن صلاة الكسوف عبارة عن ركعتان في كل ركعة ركوعان وقرأتان 
 والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ذكية تلك الأسلة التي تطرحينها أختي التوحيد بارك الله فيك وأحسن اليك


آمين وفيكِ بارك الله أختي الكريمة, وأتمنى أن تشارك الأخوات..




> سوف احاول توضيح اجابة الاخت أم مُهاب 
> أن ألمأموم لم يدرك الركوع الاول من الركعة لأن صلاة الكسوف عبارة عن ركعتان في كل ركعة ركوعان وقرأتان


نعم أحسن الله إليك:

الركوع الأول في صلاة الكسوف ركن من أركان الصلاة فمن فاته فقد فاتته الركعة ويلزمه إعادتها, وفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى, وهذا حوار ماتع مع العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله:
http://www.saaid.net/fatwa/f67.htm

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال سهل هذه المرة:

امرأة ذبحت شاة ووزعت لحمها على الفقراء, ولكن لم يجز لها أن تأكل من لحمها, بدون حلف ولا نذر, لماذا؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أولاً يا أخيه أرجو أن تعذريني على عدم الرد لأني والله ِ لم أر أنك طلبتي مني التوضيح فالعفو منك أختي الحبيبة : )  




> السؤال سهل هذه المرة:
> 
> امرأة ذبحت شاة ووزعت لحمها على الفقراء, ولكن لم يجز لها أن تأكل من لحمها, بدون حلف ولا نذر, لماذا؟؟


لأنها من الهدي الواجب الذي يكون كفارةً وجبراً لمن فعل محظوراً من محظورات الإحرام كحلق أو تقصير او طيب أو لبس مخيط أو تغطية الرأس فلا يجوز الأكلُ منها .

----------


## فاقده ابوها

جزاك الله خير الله يوفقك والله صادقه

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أولاً يا أخيه أرجو أن تعذريني على عدم الرد لأني والله ِ لم أر أنك طلبتي مني التوضيح فالعفو منك أختي الحبيبة : ) 
> 
> 
> 
> لأنها من الهدي الواجب الذي يكون كفارةً وجبراً لمن فعل محظوراً من محظورات الإحرام كحلق أو تقصير او طيب أو لبس مخيط أو تغطية الرأس فلا يجوز الأكلُ منها .


أحسن الله إليك أم مُهاب, ولم أظن بك إلا خيرا, وحبذا لو تشارك الأخوات بوضع الألغاز..

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال:

امرأة سهَتْ في صلاتها ولا يُشرع لها أبدا أن تسجد للسهو, لماذا؟؟

----------


## الحضرمية

0لأنها نسيت احدى السنن في الصلاة 
0 لم تترك ركنا أو واجبا من واجبات الصلاة أو سنة وانما شرد فكرها في الصلاة

----------


## مروة عاشور

> 0لأنها نسيت احدى السنن في الصلاة 
> 0 لم تترك ركنا أو واجبا من واجبات الصلاة أو سنة وانما شرد فكرها في الصلاة


أحسن الله إليكِ..

وماذا لو تركت واجبًا ولم يشرع لها أن تسجد للسهو؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> طيب دوري : )
> 
> ما تقولون في رجل يُصلي جالساً و ليس هو بمريض ولا بمضطر و لا خائف ؟!


لأنه يصلي نافلة وصلاة النفل يجوز فيها الجلوس ولو لم يكن مضطرًا.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

نعم أحسنتِ هو كذلك , بارك الله فيك ِ.

حذفت ُ مشاركتي لأن السؤال السابق لم تكتمل إجابته فخشيت ُ إحداث فوضى .

----------


## الحضرمية

> أحسن الله إليكِ..
> 
> وماذا لو تركت واجبًا ولم يشرع لها أن تسجد للسهو؟؟


إذا كانت مأمومة في صلاة 
 قال ابن قدامة في المغني وليس على المأموم سجود سهو إلا أن يسهو إمامه فيسجد معه، وجملته أن المأموم إذا سها دون إمامه فلا سجود عليه في قول عامة أهل العلم،

----------


## مروة عاشور

> إذا كانت مأمومة في صلاة 
> قال ابن قدامة في المغني وليس على المأموم سجود سهو إلا أن يسهو إمامه فيسجد معه، وجملته أن المأموم إذا سها دون إمامه فلا سجود عليه في قول عامة أهل العلم،


شكر الله لك وبارك فيك..
فائدة طيبة, نفعنا الله وإياك بها..

ليس هذا الذي أعني, والأمر يتعلق بالصلاة نفسها..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

بعد إذنك أختي الحبيبة الحضرمية .




> السؤال:
> امرأة سهَتْ في صلاتها ولا يُشرع لها أبدا أن تسجد للسهو, لماذا؟؟


لأن المرأة كانت في صلاة الجنازة والتي ليس فيها سجود .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

طيب : ) 

ما تقولون في رجل يؤجر في نومه أكثر من قيامه ليلته ؟!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بعد إذنك أختي الحبيبة الحضرمية .
> 
> 
> 
> لأن المرأة كانت في صلاة الجنازة والتي ليس فيها سجود .


أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ..

صلاة الجنازة لا يشرع فيها السجود مطلقًا..

----------


## الحضرمية

> شكر الله لك وبارك فيك..
> فائدة طيبة, نفعنا الله وإياك بها..
> 
> ليس هذا الذي أعني, والأمر يتعلق بالصلاة نفسها..


  آمين ..
آخر محاولة 
وهي انها جاهلة بالحكم 
أو ذكرت أنها سهت بعد وقت طويل  من انتهاءها الصلاة

----------


## الحضرمية

> طيب : ) 
> 
> ما تقولون في رجل يؤجر في نومه أكثر من قيامه ليلته ؟!


العالم الرباني والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> العالم الرباني والله تعالى أعلم


أحسن الله إليك ِ .

فكْري قليلاً تجديه غير ذلك .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وجدت لها أكثر من احتمال؛ فلعلها ليلة الجمعة والرجل ليس من عادته القيام, فلا يشرع تخصيصها بقيام أو صيام؛ لما ورد في صحيح مسلم: ((لا تخصوا ليلة الجمعة بقيام...))

إن لم تكن الإجابة صحيحة فلا تخبرينا, دعينا نفكر..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> وجدت لها أكثر من احتمال؛ فلعلها ليلة الجمعة والرجل ليس من عادته القيام, فلا يشرع تخصيصها بقيام أو صيام؛ لما ورد في صحيح مسلم: ((لا تخصوا ليلة الجمعة بقيام...))
> 
> إن لم تكن الإجابة صحيحة فلا تخبرينا, دعينا نفكر..


أحسن الله إليك ِ .
الإجابة جانبها الصواب , نعم سأترككم تفكرون .

----------


## مروة عاشور

إن لم أنم من ليلتي, فالمسؤولية على أم مُهاب : )

لعله الحاج ليلة عرفات؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> إن لم أنم من ليلتي, فالمسؤولية على أم مُهاب : )
> 
> لعله الحاج ليلة عرفات؟؟



لعلي أتنصل من تلك المسؤولية : )
ما شاء الله اقتربت أخيه هو حاج لكن في أي ليلة بالضبط ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

يوم عرفات, أي ليلة النحر (الحج الأكبر), فيبيت في مزدلفة ويسن له النوم مبكرًا؛ ليقوم نشيط الجسم؛ فيجد من نفسه القوة على أعمال يوم الحج الأكبر من طواف وسعي ورمي الجمرات ونحر ...

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> يوم عرفات, أي ليلة النحر (الحج الأكبر), فيبيت في مزدلفة ويسن له النوم مبكرًا؛ ليقوم نشيط الجسم؛ فيجد من نفسه القوة على أعمال يوم الحج الأكبر من طواف وسعي ورمي الجمرات ونحر ...


أحسنت أحسن الله إليكِ و علّمني و إياك ما ينفعنا , يبيت في مزدلفة ولا يحي ليلته لا بصلاة ولا بقراءة عملاً بما جاء في السنة .

الآن تنامين قريرة العين إن شاء الله : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أحسنت أحسن الله إليكِ و علّمني و إياك ما ينفعنا , يبيت في مزدلفة ولا يحي ليلته لا بصلاة ولا بقراءة عملاً بما جاء في السنة .
> 
> الآن تنامين قريرة العين إن شاء الله : )


آمين آمين.. أقر الله عينك بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة..

خذي هذا كهدية : )

رجل يجوز أن يؤمَ الناسَ ولا يجوز أن يأمه أحد في الصلاة؟!!

أعني يكون هو إمامهم..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> خذي هذا كهدية : )


تورطت بهذه الهدية كثيراً وساعدني الأستاذ قوقل , فهو الأصم الأعمى يكون إماماً و لا يكون مأموماً لأنه لا يدرك الإنتقالات في الصلاة إلا بثقة يكون بجانبه .

الآن 

من هم الذين أوحى الله إليهم و ليسوا بإنس ولا بجن ولا ملائكة ؟!   رأيت كيف سؤالي سهل .

----------


## مروة عاشور

نسيت أمر قوقل  : (




> من الذين أوحى الله إليهم و ليسوا بإنس ولا بجن ولا ملائكة ؟!


لست أدري لكن طافت بذهني آية {وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ} [النحل : 68]

فأرجو من الله أنه النحل وأني أصبت..

ملاحظة: لم أستعن بقوقل : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

حتى تعود الأخت أم مُهاب أضع سؤالي.. ولعلنا نجدد هذه المرة فاللغز حسابي بحت..

السؤال: 

لدينا تسعة كتب كلها لها نفس الوزن إلا واحد فقط أخف وزنًا.. 
كيف نعرفه باستخدام الميزان ذي الكفتين, إذا علمنا أنه لا يسمح لنا إلا باستخدام الميزان مرتين فقط؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> نسيت أمر قوقل  : (
> 
> 
> 
> لست أدري لكن طافت بذهني آية {وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ} [النحل : 68]
> 
> فأرجو من الله أنه النحل وأني أصبت..
> 
> ملاحظة: لم أستعن بقوقل : )



ما شاء الله تبارك الله .

صحيح , بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> حتى تعود الأخت أم مُهاب أضع سؤالي.. ولعلنا نجدد هذه المرة فاللغز حسابي بحت..
> 
> السؤال: 
> 
> لدينا تسعة كتب كلها لها نفس الوزن إلا واحد فقط أخف وزنًا.. 
> كيف نعرفه باستخدام الميزان ذي الكفتين, إذا علمنا أنه لا يسمح لنا إلا باستخدام الميزان مرتين فقط؟


هاكمُ الحلّ ، ـ وقد استعنتُ بأخي (ابتسامة خجولة) ! ـ

- نقسم الكتب إلى ثلاثة أقسام متساوية ، أي ثلاث مجموعات ، كُلّ مجموعةٍ = 3 كتب ..
- نضع ثلاثة كتبٍ في كفة ، و3 في الكفة الأخرى ..
- الكتاب الأخف يوجد في المجموعة الأخف وزنًا ؛ فإن تساوتا ، فالكتاب في المجموعة الأخرى التي لم نزنها ..
- ثم نأخذ من المجموعة الأخف : كتابين ، ونضع كلا منها في كفة ..
- إن تساوتا = فالأخف الذي لم نزنه ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

لم يكن من المسموح في المسابقة الاستعانة بصديق!

على كل حال.. بارك الله فيكِ وفي أخيكِ.. إجابة موفقة : )

طيب ماذا لو جعلنا الكتب عشرة وعدد الوزنات ثلاثة (للتيسير)

لكن بشرط أننا لا نعلم إن كات الكتاب أخف أم أثقل, كيف سنعلم الكتاب وما إذا كان أخف أو أثقل بثلاث وزنات فقط؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

صعب؟؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

سدد الله دربك أخيه .




> صعب؟؟؟


لازم الإحراج نعم صعب : ) , هل نجد عندك غيره ؟!

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> صعب؟؟؟


سيتم الاستعانة بصديق أيضًا ! (ابتسامة)
فهل تسمحين ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سدد الله دربك أخيه .
> 
> 
> 
> لازم الإحراج نعم صعب : ) , هل نجد عندك غيره ؟!


آمين وإياكِ أخيتي..
نعم هو بالفعل صعب وقد أُصِبت بصداع أثناء فك رموزه..
وإن لم يتيسر الحل فسأضع الإجابة ثم أضع غيره إن شاء الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سيتم الاستعانة بصديق أيضًا ! (ابتسامة)
> فهل تسمحين ؟


لا بأس 
وأسأل الله لك وله التوفيق : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل آن الأوان لوضع الإجابة؟؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

نعم آن وآن وآن .

وعجلّي لأن عندي لكِ لغزٌ جميل سيعجزك مثلما فعلتِ بنا ( إبتسامة)

----------


## مروة عاشور

الإجابة بحاجة لتركيز, ومثل هذه الألغاز في الحقيقة تحتاجها طالبة العلم لتنمية ملكاتها العقلية وتنشيط ذهنها..

الكتب عددها 10 والوزنات المسموح بها 3 فقط

سنقوم بتقسيم الكتب إلى مجموعتين: الأولى عددها 6 كتب, والثانية 4 كتب..
سنبدأ بالمجموعة الأولى (ستة كتب), فنضع على الميزان كل ثلاثة في كفة.. لدينا حالتان:

الحالة الأولى: أن تتساوى الكفتان
الحالة الثانية: أن تثقل واحدة وتخف الأخرى.


في الحالة الأولى: عند تساوي الكفتين فهذا  يعني أن الكتاب المختلف في المجموعة الثانية (الكتب الأربعة التي معنا),  فنقوم باستبدال أحد الثلاثة من على الميزان بثلاثة من المجموعة التي  معنا (وهذه هي الوزنة الثانية), ويبقى في يدنا كتاب واحد, لدينا حالتان: 
 أ. إما أن تتساوى الكفتان وهذا يعني أن الكتاب الذي معنا هو المختلف, فنقوم  بوضعه أمام كتاب واحد (الوزنة الثالثة) فنعلم إن كان أثقل أم أخف.


 ب. أو تختلف الكفتان فتعلو واحدة وتثقل الأخرى, وهنا علمنا إن كان الكتاب  أخف أم أثقل, وبقي أن نعرف الكتاب, فنقوم بأخذ الكتب الثلاثة المحتوية على  المختلف ونأخذ واحدا منها ونضع على الميزان الاثنين الآخرين (الوزنة  الثالثة) فإن تساويا فالذي معنا, وإن رجح أحدهما فقد علمناه.

الحالة الثانية: أن تثقل واحدة وتخف الأخرى.

 وهنا سنأخذ ثلاثة من المجموعة الثانية (الأربعة التي فصلناها) لنقارنها  بهذه الثلاثة, فنضع على الميزان مقابل أحد الكفتين ثلاثة مما معنا(الوزنة  الثانية): 

 أ. إن تساوتا فالمختلف في الثلاثة التي رفعناها للتو, وقد علمنا بذلك إن  كان أثقل أم أخف, وبقي أن نعرف الكتاب, فنأخذ هذه الثلاثة ونضع اثنين منهم  كل واحد في كفة (الوزنة الثالثة), ونبقي معنا الثالث, إن تساوت الكفتان  فهو الذي معنا وإن رجحت إحداهما, فهو.

هل فهمتن شيئا؟!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وعجلّي لأن عندي لكِ لغزٌ جميل سيعجزك مثلما فعلتِ بنا ( إبتسامة)


يارب سلّم سلّم

في الانتظار..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

تفضلي :  ) 

ما تقولين في رجل كان يشرب قدح ماء فلما إنتصف في الشرب حَرُم عليه الباقي ؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> تفضلي : ) 
> 
> ما تقولين في رجل كان يشرب قدح ماء فلما إنتصف في الشرب حَرُم عليه الباقي ؟


كان صائما وشرب ناسيا فلما شرب نصف الكوب تذكر أو أعلمه أحدهم فحرم عليه الباقي .............ابتسامة مترقبة

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

سبقتِ يا أمّ هانئ ـ ما شاء الله ـ : )
ننتظرُ قول أختي / محبة الفضيلة ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> كان صائما وشرب ناسيا فلما شرب نصف الكوب تذكر أو أعلمه أحدهم فحرم عليه الباقي .............ابتسامة مترقبة


 
يرحمك الله , ليس بصائم الرجل بل مفطر : ) .




> سبقتِ يا أمّ هانئ ـ ما شاء الله ـ : )
> ننتظرُ قول أختي / محبة الفضيلة ..


: ) سبقت بإجابةٍ غير صحيحة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

لها عدة احتمالات, وما تفضلت به أم هانيء تبادر إلى ذهني أولا..

ولعل الإجابة: 

سقطت نجاسة في الكوب أثناء شربه؛ كأن يكون أصابه رعاف مثلا وتلوث الماء بالدم المتساقط من أنفه, فيحرم شربه.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أحسنتِ ما شاء الله .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أختي التوحيد على التوضيح 
بعد إذن الأخوات وأعتذر لو كان السؤال متأخر
للأخوات:
أريد معرفة كم المدة بمقدار كم يعني شهر .سنة .. :Smile: 



> سؤال طريف و لطيف
> عندما يكون متزوجا اربع زوجات
> و يطلق الر ابعة
> فلا يجوز له الزواج من غيرها
> حتى تكمل عدتها
> ---------
> و اترك اختيار السؤال التالي لصاحبة الفكرة





> وأضيف بارك الله فيكن حالة أخرى يجب فيها أن يعتد الزوج إذا طلق زوجته :
> 
> - إذا أراد هذا الرجل الزواج بأخت من طلقها .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> لها عدة احتمالات, وما تفضلت به أم هانيء تبادر إلى ذهني أولا..
> 
> ولعل الإجابة: 
> 
> سقطت نجاسة في الكوب أثناء شربه؛ كأن يكون أصابه رعاف مثلا وتلوث الماء بالدم المتساقط من أنفه, فيحرم شربه.


هل توكلين لي السؤال

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكرك أختي التوحيد على التوضيح 
> بعد إذن الأخوات وأعتذر لو كان السؤال متأخر
> للأخوات:
> أريد معرفة كم المدة بمقدار كم يعني شهر .سنة ..



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليكِ أخيتي..

المدة هي نفس عدة الزوجة التي طلقها؛ أي نفس المدة التي يحق له فيها الرجعة دون عقد جديد..
فمتى ما انقضت عدة الزوجة وصار لا يحق له مراجعتها إلا بعقد جديد, جاز له أن يتزوج امرأة رابعة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> هل توكلين لي السؤال


وهل أنتِ بحاجة إلى استئذان؟!

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكِ
وبما أن سؤالي الأول سيكون جدا سهل<<أبتسامة

ماذا تقولون في:
رجل حر عاقل لـه ذرية ولة ثروه(مال) توفي ولم يرثه أحد من ذريتة..كيف ذلك؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيكِ
> 
> وبما أن سؤالي الأول سيكون جدا سهل<<أبتسامة 
> ماذا تقولون في:
> 
> رجل حر عاقل لـه ذرية ولة ثروه(مال) توفي ولم يرثه أحد من ذريتة..كيف ذلك؟


حي هلا بأختنا الكريمة ...

لهذا السؤال عدة أجوبة سأكتبها واختاري ما تشائين ---- ابتسامة

هذا الرجل نبي

هذا الرجل كافر وأهله مسلمون

هذا الرجل كان عليه دين استغرق مال إرثه كله 

أرجو ألا أكون تركت احتمالا لإجابة صحيحة ---- ابتسامة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماشاء الله هجوم منظم (:
أحسنتي هم الأنبياء لكن هاتي الدليل؟
وماقـولك في قول الله تعالى(وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ )؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله , أحسنتِ أم هانيء   :  )

الإرث هنا ورد بمعناه المجازي, فالمقصود: خلفه في الحكم, ولا يقصد أنه ورث مالا ونحوه, والله أعلم.

في انتظار السؤال الصعب..

----------


## مروة عاشور

ولعل الدليل في قول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارًا ولا درهمًا, إنما ورثوا العلم, فمن أخذ به أخذ بحظ وافر)), رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه وابن حبان.

----------


## أم هانئ

> ماشاء الله هجوم منظم (:
> أحسنتي هم الأنبياء لكن هاتي الدليل؟
> وماقـولك في قول الله تعالى(وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ )؟


** عذرا أخيتي ما قصدت هجوما بل خشيت أن تقولي :
( إجابة خاطئة ) فقط لأنها غير التي تريدين ...!
فقلت لنفسي :
( الوقاية خير من العلاج ) ..... ابتسامة

وهاك ما طلبتِ أخيتي الدليل على ما تخيرت من الإجابات الصحيحة :

-  أن فاطمة عليها السلام والعباس ، أتيا أبا بكر يلتمسان ميراثهما ، أرضه من فدك ، وسهمه من خيبر ، فقال أبو بكر : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( لا نورث ، ما تركنا صدقة ، إنما يأكل آل محمد في هذا المال ) . والله لقرابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إلي أن أصل من قرابتي . 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - لصفحة أو الرقم: 4035
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

- لا نورث . ما تركنا صدقة 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - لصفحة أو الرقم: 1761
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

** وفي الأخير : تعمدت الإتيان بالروايتين السابقتين لتفصل إحداهما الأخرى .... 

وجزيتم خيرا جميعا على مشاركاتكم الماتعة --- ابتسامة


﻿

----------


## أم هانئ

> ولعل الدليل في قول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارًا ولا درهمًا, إنما ورثوا العلم, فمن أخذ به أخذ بحظ وافر)), رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه وابن حبان.


عذرا أختنا الكريمة لم أر ما تفضلت به إلا بعد مشاركتي
دائما سباقة بالخير بوركت وجزيت عنا خيرا آمين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أحسنتي أختي التوحيد وأم هانئ أصبتـما

أم هانئ  إذا ( الوقاية خير من العلاج ) ........جيد :Smile: 
ولكن يا غالية لم تجيبي عن 


> وماقـولك في قول الله تعالى(وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ ) ماذا يقصد به؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسنتي أختي التوحيد وأم هانئ أصبتـما
> 
> أم هانئ إذا ( الوقاية خير من العلاج ) ........جيد
> ولكن يا غالية لم تجيبي عن


سبقتني بها عكا ... أقصد أختنا الكريمة التوحيد .....ابتسامة
 فرأيت في إجابتها الكفاية أليستْ ............؟ 
رجاء قولي بلي يا غالية ... ابتسامة مترقبة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بما أننا نتسابق في الخير فلا بأس أن تسبقك . . . . أبتسامه‏‏
نعم أجابتها صحيحة (يقصد بذلك العلم‏)‏‏‏
وفقني الله واياكن لكل خير ‏‏‏
تفضلي أم هانئ هاتي سؤالك

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا  وأحسن إليكم ....


من باب التيسير نسأل السؤال التالي :

 شخص يجب عليه أن يصلي العشاء بعرفة ؟

والحق أسره إليكن فلا تخبرن أحدا : كتبته لأنه  
- وبكل أسف - لا يحضرني سؤال صعب ---- ابتسامة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

يمكن أدركه وقت الصلاةوهوبعرفةو  لوانتظرحتى يخرج من عرفةينتهي وقت الصلاة.‏>>(:

----------


## أم هانئ

> يمكن أدركه وقت الصلاةوهوبعرفةو  لوانتظرحتى يخرج من عرفةينتهي وقت الصلاة.‏>>(:


أحسنت أحسن الله إليك

----------


## مروة عاشور

> والحق أسره إليكن فلا تخبرن أحدا : كتبته لأنه 
> - وبكل أسف - لا يحضرني سؤال صعب ---- ابتسامة


ما هذه السادية!! ما عهدناك هكذا : )


إليكن هذا:

ما تقلن في رجل لديه كمية من الماء, وليس بمريض؛ لا يضره استعمال الماء, ومع هذا يباح له التيمم عوضًا عن الوضوء؟

سهل, ولست آسفة (ابتسامة محبة).

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> ما تقلن في رجل لديه كمية من الماء, وليس بمريض؛ لا يضره استعمال الماء, ومع هذا يباح له التيمم عوضًا عن الوضوء؟


ربما كان الماء متغير بغير طاهر ( يعني الماء متنجس ) وتيقن الرجل من تنجس الماء .

إبتسامة ترقب : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ربما كان الماء متغير بغير طاهر ( يعني الماء متنجس ) وتيقن الرجل من تنجس الماء .
> 
> إبتسامة ترقب : )


وجهة نظر مسددة .. بارك الله فيك.
وفي حالة كان الماء طاهرا؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما هذه السادية!! ما عهدناك هكذا : )
> 
> 
> إليكن هذا:
> 
> ما تقلن في رجل لديه كمية من الماء, وليس بمريض؛ لا يضره استعمال الماء, ومع هذا يباح له التيمم عوضًا عن الوضوء؟
> 
> سهل, ولست آسفة (ابتسامة محبة).


أولا غفر الله لك .... ابتسامة متسامحة

ثانيا : لعله لا يقدر على استخدامه لشدة برد وعدم قدرته على تسخينه 
أو لوجود حائل يخشاه بينه وبين الماء ....

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أولا غفر الله لك .... ابتسامة متسامحة
>  ..


آمين.. وما هي إلا دعابة محبة فرضتها شخصيتي المشاكسة وخلقكِ الحسن : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ثانيا : لعله لا يقدر على استخدامه لشدة برد وعدم قدرته على تسخينه 
> أو لوجود حائل يخشاه بينه وبين الماء ....


إجابة موفقة وفقكِ الله لكل خير وفلاح..


طيب ما رأيكن أن نجعل الماء طاهرا ولا مشقة في استعماله, وأن يكون الرجل في مكان بعيد كالصحراء مثلا, لماذا يتيمم ولا يتوضأ؟؟؟

نحن نغير الاحتمالات ونفترض هذه الافتراضات من باب تنشيط أذهاننا فقط, ولي شخصيًا: من باب الاستفادة منكنّ : )

----------


## أم هانئ

> إجابة موفقة وفقكِ الله لكل خير وفلاح..
> 
> 
> طيب ما رأيكن أن نجعل الماء طاهرا ولا مشقة في استعماله, وأن يكون الرجل في مكان بعيد كالصحراء مثلا, لماذا يتيمم ولا يتوضأ؟؟؟
> 
> نحن نغير الاحتمالات ونفترض هذه الافتراضات من باب تنشيط أذهاننا فقط, ولي شخصيًا: من باب الاستفادة منكنّ : )


بورك فيك أختنا الكريمة العفو لم أقصد العتاب

الإجابة :
              هذا الشخص معه ماء على قدر حاجته لو توضأ به عطش لذا يشرع له التيمم

ولكن : لم يذهب إلى الصحراء !!!....ابتسامة

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بورك فيك أختنا الكريمة العفو لم أقصد العتاب
> 
> الإجابة :
> هذا الشخص معه ماء على قدر حاجته لو توضأ به عطش لذا يشرع له التيمم
> 
> ولكن : لم يذهب إلى الصحراء !!!....ابتسامة


أضحك الله سنك وجعلك من سعداءالدارين : ) لعله يبحث عن البترول : )

أحسنت, أحسن الله إليك.. هل من سؤال, أم أضع واحدا؟؟

.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أضحك الله سنكما 
جمعنا الله وإياكن في جنات عدن خوات على سرر متقابلين . 


حسنا السؤال يحتاج حساب
الســــــؤال هو
كيف* تحصل على العدد 100 بإستخدام الرقم (1) خمس مرات ؟*

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين آمين..


هذه محاولتي:

(111) - (11) = 100

: )

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

إجابة موفقه ....

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

يبدو أنني أستلمت زمام الأسئلة وأنا لا أشعر :Smile: 

ماذا تقولون في رجل مسلم بالغ عاقل أهديت له ميتة فأكل منها وهو غير جائع ولا مضطر وكان في ذلك غير آثم؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

هنيئا له؛ فلعلها سمكة : ) 
إذ ستبعد أن تكون من الجراد!

هل من جديد؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

لعلكِ تطلبين الدليل وهو في حديث الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما سئل عن ماء البحر فقال: ((هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته))؛ رواه البخاري.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أحسنتــي
والدليل يزيد المعلومة تثبيت

----------


## أم هانئ

يبدو أنني تأخرت عن الركب ففاتني السمك والجراد.... ابتسامة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لا تقلقي سيأتيك أفضل منها>
ماذا تقولين في شيئ يجوز أهداؤه ولايجوز بيعه؟وهو أكبر من السمك والجراد >>أبتسـامة محبه

----------


## مروة عاشور

> يبدو أنني تأخرت عن الركب ففاتني السمك والجراد.... ابتسامة


أضحك الله سنكِ, لقد حجزت لكِ نصف الجرادة أما السمك فللتو أكلته : )
بالمناسبة! السمك والمأكولات البحرية عمومًا نافعة جدا - بإذن الله - في تقوية الحافظة, فعليكن بها..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لا تقلقي سيأتيك أفضل منها>
> ماذا تقولين في شيئ يجوز أهداؤه ولايجوز بيعه؟وهو أكبر من السمك والجراد >>أبتسـامة محبه


للأسف أم هانيء؛ فلحم الأضحية من نصيبي أيضًا : )

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماالعمل أختي أم هانئ! ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء<<أبتسامة محبة

----------


## مروة عاشور

أم هانيء! قولي: صحة : )

فلنترك اللحوم الآن ونفكر في هذا: رجل أعطى أخاه كيسا وطلب منه أن يفرغ ما فيه, بشرط ألا يفتحه أو يمزقه واستطاع أن يفعل.. كيف؟؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لعل داخله هواء وأستطاع ذلك بسهول بالضغط عليه قليلا قليلا لكي يخرج الهواء<<<ربما !

----------


## أم هانئ

> للأسف أم هانيء؛ فلحم الأضحية من نصيبي أيضًا : )


هنيئا مريئا

 ولكن إن أبيتم إلا اللحم فاتحفونا فضلا لا أمرا بالمرق ......... ابتسامة مترقبة 

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :
(( إذا طبختم اللحم ، فأكثروا المرق ، فإنه أوسع و أبلغ للجيران ))
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث:الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - لصفحة أو الرقم: 677
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح .


إضافة للفائدة   :

 سألت جابرا عن ثمن الكلب والسنور ؟ قال : زجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك . 
الراوي: أبو الزبير محمد بن مسلم المكي المحدث:مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - لصفحة أو الرقم: 1569
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 


والسؤال : ما علاقة ما نقلته لكن بسؤال أختنا الكريمة .........؟

----------


## أم هانئ

عذرا لم أر المشاركات أعلى إلا بعد وضع مشاركتي السابقة 

رويدكن رفقا بالقوارير ...........ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> رجل أعطى أخاه كيسا وطلب منه أن يفرغ ما فيه, بشرط ألا يفتحه أو يمزقه واستطاع أن يفعل.. كيف؟؟



عله كيس للوسادة ........... فهل ؟

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ما شاء الله ، تبارك الرحمن ..
لم يتسن لي الاطلاع على هذه المشاركات المُبدعة إلا الساعة : )
وفقكن الله ، وأخذ بنصيتكن للبرِّ والتقوى ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

هل من جواب!!
أو من سؤال!!

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

الذاكرة ضعيفة و التركيز أضعف.................لع  هما ينشطان مع اللغز القادم إن شاء الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

نورتِ الموضوع أختنا أم عبد الله...

ليس كيسا للوسادة :  )  وللتسهيل فهو كيس من القماش, والعلة فيما يحتويه الكيس, فما الشيء الذي يمكن أن نخرجه من الكيس من دون فتح أو خرق أو .... إصابة الكيس بمكروه :  )

لكن لا مانع أن يتلف أو... ما بداخله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> والسؤال : ما علاقة ما نقلته لكن بسؤال أختنا الكريمة .........؟


لعلك تقصدين أنه كما حُرم بيع لحم الأضحية, فيحرم بيع كل ما يتعلق بها من شحم أو جلد أو صوف ونحوه؟

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> وللتسهيل فهو كيس من القماش


إذن في الكيس ثلجٌ ، نتركه حتى يذوب ، فإذا ذاب تسرب الماء من فتحات القماش ..!

----------


## أم هانئ

أو في كيس الفماش هذا ملح أو سكر ووضعناه في الماء ...

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

حفظك الله من كل شر أختي توحيد
بالفعل ذاكرتي أصبحت ضعيفة جدا و تركيزي أضعف رغم أني كنت أمتلك ذاكرة لا تصدق
أذكرنني في دعائكن برفع هذا البلاء
و أظن رد ربوع الإسلام هو الأقرب للصواب و الله أعلم

----------


## ريما بنغازي

أطلعت علي المسابقة أنا جديدة في المجلس العلمي   أرجو أن تقبلنني أختاً لكن بوركتن

----------


## مروة عاشور

> حفظك الله من كل شر أختي توحيد
> بالفعل ذاكرتي أصبحت ضعيفة جدا و تركيزي أضعف رغم أني كنت أمتلك ذاكرة لا تصدق
> أذكرنني في دعائكن برفع هذا البلاء



آمين آمين
بورك فيكِ أم عبد الله ولكن لا أوفقكِ على هذا الاستسلام, فمن لديه ذاكرة جيدة لا تتأثر إلا تأثرًا عرضيًا؛ فقد تؤثر فيها الحالة النفسية كالقلق أو الاضطراب أو الحزن.. وهذا كله لا يستمر - بفضل الله - إلا أن يستسلم الإنسان ويردد: ذاكرتي ضعيفة!
فلا تقنعي نفسك بتلك الأفكار واستعيني بالله وتوكلي عليه وعودي إلى ما كنتِ تحفظين ولن تجدي - بإذن الله - إلا ما يسرك.

وسنذكركِ في صلاتنا - إن شاء الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

> إذن في الكيس ثلجٌ ، نتركه حتى يذوب ، فإذا ذاب تسرب الماء من فتحات القماش ..!





> أو في كيس القماش هذا ملح أو سكر ووضعناه في الماء ...


نعم بارك الله فيكما, كلاهما صواب؛ فالفكرة أن نستخدم مادة يمكن إذابتها.

----------


## مروة عاشور

استراحة:

مرّ رجل برجل يضرب زوجه بعصا.. في الشارع!!

فنهره وقال له: يا أخي: ضرب النساء بالنساء

فتوقف الزوج وقال: ماذا تقصد؟؟!

فقاطعته المرأة وقالت: لا عليك منه.. أكمل ضرب!!!!

ألا تعجبن لهذه المرأة؟!

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

بارك الله فيك يا توحيد و لا حرمك الجنة
ضرب النساء بالنساء التزوج عليهن

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

باررك الله فيك
هل من سؤال؟ لعلي أصيب هذه المره

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيك يا توحيد و لا حرمك الجنة
> ضرب النساء بالنساء التزوج عليهن


آمين آمين وإياكِ وجميع أخواتنا..

أحسن الله إليكِ

هو ذاك!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> باررك الله فيك
> هل من سؤال؟ لعلي أصيب هذه المره


بمناسبة اقتراب موسم الحج

نعلم أن الحلق أفضل للمحرم من التقصير عند التحلل..

فمتى يكون التقصير مستحبًا دون الحلق؟

----------


## الحضرمية

لعل الإجابة هي :
إذا كانت العمرة قرب الحج الأفضل فيها التقصير حتى يتوفر الحلق في الحج لأن الحج أكمل من العمرة

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ

لو حلق, فلن يكون الوقت كافيًا لإنبات شعر يحلقه أوحتى يقصره في الحج؛ لهذا فالتقصير في حقه أولى.

----------


## مروة عاشور

طلق رجل زوجته طلقة واحدة لم يطلقها قبلها, ومع ذلك فقد بانت منه, ولزمه عقد جديد إن أراد مراجعتها.. كيف ذلك؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> طلق رجل زوجته طلقة واحدة لم يطلقها قبلها, ومع ذلك فقد بانت منه, ولزمه عقد جديد إن أراد مراجعتها.. كيف ذلك؟


هلا بعودتكم الكريمة 

أظنه قرر مراجعتها بعد تمام العدة 

فهل إجابتي صحيحة الحق لا أعلم ؟

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

هذا رجل طلق زوجته قبل أن يدخل بها

----------


## مروة عاشور

> هلا بعودتكم الكريمة 
> 
> أظنه قرر مراجعتها بعد تمام العدة 
> 
> فهل إجابتي صحيحة الحق لا أعلم ؟


حياكِ الله أختنا الفاضلة 

صحيح لو لم يلزمه عقد جديد؛ لأن المراجعة قبل تمام العدة لا توجب عليه عقد جديد, بل من حقه مراجعتها متى شاء..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> هذا رجل طلق زوجته قبل أن يدخل بها


أحسن الله إليكِ, نعم هذا ما قصدته

قال الله - تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا}[الأحزاب/49]

عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه: "هذا الرجل يتزوج المرأة, ثم يطلقها من قبل أن يمسها, فإذا طلقها طلقة واحدة, بانت منه ولا عدة عليها, فتتزوج من شاءت"

----------


## مروة عاشور

لغز جديد سهل..

كان لرجل قطيع من الأغنام, فمر بها جار له, فأخذ واحدة وذبحها دون إذن صاحبها أو علمه, ولم يلزمه الضمان.. لماذا؟؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> لغز جديد سهل..
> 
> كان لرجل قطيع من الأغنام, فمر بها جار له, فأخذ واحدة وذبحها دون إذن صاحبها أو علمه, ولم يلزمه الضمان.. لماذا؟؟


حي هلا بك أختنا الكريمة

صاحب الغنم ابن الجار الذي أخذ الشاة وذبحها 

 أن أعرابيا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال إن لي مالا وولدا وإن والدي يريد أن يجتاح مالي قال أنت ومالك لأبيك إن أولادكم من أطيب كسبكم فكلوا من كسب أولادكم 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/325
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده حسن 
﻿

----------


## مروة عاشور

> حي هلا بك أختنا الكريمة
> 
> صاحب الغنم ابن الجار الذي أخذ الشاة وذبحها 
> 
>  أن أعرابيا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال إن لي مالا وولدا وإن والدي يريد أن يجتاح مالي قال أنت ومالك لأبيك إن أولادكم من أطيب كسبكم فكلوا من كسب أولادكم 
> الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/325
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده حسن 
> ﻿


أحسن الله إليك وزادكِ علمًا وفهمًا.. إجابة مُسددة موفقة ومدعمة بالأدلة..

طيب هناك احتمال آخر, فمن لها؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

قد أصابت أختنا أم هانئ في تخمينها الأول

فهل من تخمينات أخرى يا طالبات العلم؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> لغز جديد سهل..
> 
> كان لرجل قطيع من الأغنام, فمر بها جار له, فأخذ واحدة وذبحها دون إذن صاحبها أو علمه, ولم يلزمه الضمان.. لماذا؟؟


إذا ذبح ما لا يُرجى بقاءها على قيد الحياة لا يضمن والله أعلم .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> إذا ذبح ما لا يُرجى بقاءها على قيد الحياة لا يضمن والله أعلم .


بارك الله فيكِ وزادكِ من فضله, هو ذاك..

ما لا يُرجى بقاؤها فلا تضمن, لأنه دفع عن أخيه الأذى 

قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله - في منظومة قواعد الفقه وأصوله:

وكلُ مُتَلفٍ فمضمونٌ إذا   ***   لم يكن الإتلافُ من دفْعِ الأذى

أيا كان نوع الأذى أو على من يقع, فلا ضمان؛ لأنه ذكى الشاة وأراد النفع لأخيه..
والله - تعالى - أعلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

ترقبنّ لغزًا جديدًا بعد استراحة.. قصيرة إن شاء الله..

الاستراحة:

كانت إحدى القرى تعاني مشكلة عويصة.. فكان في أحد الطرق لديهم حفرة كبيرة جدًا, كل يوم يسقط بها أحدهم, بعضهم يتم إنقاذه والبعض لا يتداركونه..
فاجتمع كبراؤهم وأولوا النهى منهم وبعد الاجتماع الطويل قرروا واحدا من ثلاثة حلول:

1- أن يشتركوا ويتعاونوا على شراء سيارة إسعاف ويضعونها بالقرب من الحفرة!
2- أو أن يقوموا بالتعاون وجمع المال من أهل القرية ليبنوا مستشفى بجوار الحفرة!
3- أو أن يقوموا بردم الحفرة - وهذا سهل عليهم - ثم يحفروا بجوار المستشفى البعيدة حفرة أخرى!

تتعجبن؟ 
للأسف أعلم من يفكر على نحو قريب من هذا!!

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> الاستراحة:
> 
> كانت إحدى القرى تعاني مشكلة عويصة.. فكان في أحد الطرق لديهم حفرة كبيرة جدًا, كل يوم يسقط بها أحدهم, بعضهم يتم إنقاذه والبعض لا يتداركونه..
> فاجتمع كبراؤهم وأولوا النهى منهم وبعد الاجتماع الطويل قرروا واحدا من ثلاثة حلول:
> 
> 1- أن يشتركوا ويتعاونوا على شراء سيارة إسعاف ويضعونها بالقرب من الحفرة!
> 2- أو أن يقوموا بالتعاون وجمع المال من أهل القرية ليبنوا مستشفى بجوار الحفرة!
> 3- أو أن يقوموا بردم الحفرة - وهذا سهل عليهم - ثم يحفروا بجوار المستشفى البعيدة حفرة أخرى!
> 
> ...


رائع .
بارك الله فيك و أدام حبرك في الخير .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أهم شيء أن لا تزال الحفرة!! : ))

نموت نموت وتحيا ...الحفرة!!


متابعات معك من البداية : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

الغاليات (محبة الفضيلة), (سارة محمد)
بارك الله فيكما وأحسن إليكما..

الآن إلى لغز مشهور وقديم نوعًا..

فتاة معها أرنب, وجزرة, وثعلب, وتريد أن تعبر نهرًا بمركب, لا يتسع إلا لشيئين فقط؛ أي: الفتاة ومعها شيء واحد, وتريد نقل الجميع إلى الضفة الأخرى, فماذا تفعل؟ 
مع العلم أن:
الأرنب يأكل الجزرة
والثعلب يأكل الأرنب
ولا يهم عدد مرات عبورها .. المهم أن يتم نقل الجميع..

----------


## أم هانئ

> الغاليات (محبة الفضيلة), (سارة محمد)
> بارك الله فيكما وأحسن إليكما..
> 
> الآن إلى لغز مشهور وقديم نوعًا..
> 
> فتاة معها أرنب, وجزرة, وثعلب, وتريد أن تعبر نهرًا بمركب, لا يتسع إلا لشيئين فقط؛ أي: الفتاة ومعها شيء واحد, وتريد نقل الجميع إلى الضفة الأخرى, فماذا تفعل؟ 
> مع العلم أن:
> الأرنب يأكل الجزرة
> والثعلب يأكل الأرنب
> ولا يهم عدد مرات عبورها .. المهم أن يتم نقل الجميع..


 جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أختنا الكريمة
إجابة من الذاكرة الله المستعان :

- تأخذ الارنب وتعبر به وتتركه ثم تعود للثعلب والجزرة
- ثم تأخذ الجزرة وتعبر بها إلى الشاطيء الآخر وتترك الجزرة ثم تعود بالأرنب معها
- ثم تترك الأرنب وتأخذ الثعلب معها وتتركه مع الجزرة على الشاطيء الآخر
-ثم تعود لتأخذ الأرنب وتعبر به إلى الشاطيء وبذا تكون نقلت الجميع بسلام

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أختنا الكريمة
> إجابة من الذاكرة الله المستعان :
> 
> - تأخذ الارنب وتعبر به وتتركه ثم تعود للثعلب والجزرة
> - ثم تأخذ الجزرة وتعبر بها إلى الشاطيء الآخر وتترك الجزرة ثم تعود بالأرنب معها
> - ثم تترك الأرنب وتأخذ الثعلب معها وتتركه مع الجزرة على الشاطيء الآخر
> -ثم تعود لتأخذ الأرنب وتعبر به إلى الشاطيء وبذا تكون نقلت الجميع بسلام


آمين وإياكِ, ونفع الله بك..
هو ذاك أيتها الفاضلة, وما أردت إلا إنعاش الذاكرة التي استدعيتِ الحل منها ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال:

ما قولكن في رجلين عاقلين صالحين عدلين, شهدا شهادة صادقة, ومع ذلك ردت شهادتهما وأمر القاضي بجلدهما؟

----------


## سعيدة عباس

السلام عليكم 
حياكم الله أخواتي الكريمات وشكرا على المعلومات السريعة التي انعشتمونا بهان وبارك الله فيك أختاه صاحبة الفكرة

----------


## سعيدة عباس

يكون ذلك عند الطلاق قبل الدخول، فالمرأة في هذه الحالة تكون بائنة

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال:
> 
> ما قولكن في رجلين عاقلين صالحين عدلين, شهدا شهادة صادقة, ومع ذلك ردت شهادتهما وأمر القاضي بجلدهما؟


يبدو أنني نديمتك فتقبليني بورك فيك

هذان الرجلان شهدا برؤيتهما لرجل يزني أو امرأة وهما صادقين وليس معهما
شاهدان آخران فاستحقا الجلد ثمانين جلدة بتهمة القذف :

( وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلا تَقْبَلُوا 
لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ) سورة النور / آية : 4


- أن هلال بن أمية قذف امرأته عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشريك بن سحماء ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( البينة أو حد في ظهرك ) . فقال : يا رسول الله ، إذا رأى أحدنا على امرأته رجلا ينطلق يلتمس البينة ، فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( البينة وإلا حد في ظهرك ) . فقال هلال : والذي بعثك بالحق إني لصادق ، فلينزلن الله ما يبرىء ظهري من الحد ، فنزل جبريل وأنزل عليه : { والذين يرمون أزواجهم - فقرأ حتى بلغ - إن كان من الصادقين } . فانصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأرسل إليها ، فجاء هلال فشهد ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( إن الله يعلم أن أحدكما كاذب ، فهل منكما تائب ) . ثم قامت فشهدت ، فلما كانت عند الخامسة وقفوها وقالوا : إنها موجبة . قال ابن عباس : فتلكأت ونكصت ، حتى ظننا أنها ترجع ، ثم قالت : لاأفضح قومي سائر اليوم ، فمضت ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أبصروها ، فإن جاءت به أكحل العينين ، سابغ الأليتين ، خدلج الساقين ، فهو لشريك بن سحماء ) . فجاءت به كذلك ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لولا ما مضى من كتاب الله ، لكان لي ولها شأن ) . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4747
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

والبينة هي الشهداء الأربعة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم 
> حياكم الله أخواتي الكريمات وشكرا على المعلومات السريعة التي انعشتمونا بهان وبارك الله فيك أختاه صاحبة الفكرة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
حياك الله معنا أختنا الكريمة ونسعد بانضمامكِ إلينا..




> يكون ذلك عند الطلاق قبل الدخول، فالمرأة في هذه الحالة تكون بائنة


نعم بارك الله فيك, عند الطلاق قبل العقد لا يكون لها عدة, ويحق لها الزواج متى تشاء..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> يبدو أنني نديمتك فتقبليني بورك فيك
> 
> هذان الرجلان شهدا برؤيتهما لرجل يزني أو امرأة وهما صادقين وليس معهما
> شاهدان آخران فاستحقا الجلد ثمانين جلدة بتهمة القذف :
> 
> ( وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلا تَقْبَلُوا 
> لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ) سورة النور / آية : 4
> 
> 
> ...



بوركتْ النديمة وبوركتْ الإجابة وبوركتْ الإفادة..

أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا الفاضلة, أجدتِ وأفدتِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال:

ما العبادة التي يجوز فعلها عن الغير بدون إذنه؟

فائدة لغوية: 
الصحيح أن نقول: ما العبادة, وليس ما هي العبادة.. والله - تعالى - أعلم.

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال:
> 
> ما العبادة التي يجوز فعلها عن الغير بدون إذنه؟
> 
> فائدة لغوية: 
> الصحيح أن نقول: ما العبادة, وليس ما هي العبادة.. والله - تعالى - أعلم.


جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة ...

أولا : بورك فيك على الفائدة اللغوية 

ثانيا :  الحج أو العمرة تصح بلا إذن المعمولة له 
           وخاصة إذا كان عاجزا بدنيا أو مالا أو كان متوفى .

هذا والله أعلم .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة ...
> 
> أولا : بورك فيك على الفائدة اللغوية 
> 
> ثانيا :  الحج أو العمرة تصح بلا إذن المعمولة له 
>            وخاصة إذا كان عاجزا بدنيا أو مالا أو كان متوفى .
> 
> هذا والله أعلم .


وفيكِ بارك الله, وجزاكِ عنّا كل خير ..
إجابة صحيحة أكرمكِ الله بكل ما تحبين, ورد في صحيح البخاري, أن امرأة من جهينة أتت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت: إن أمي نذرت أن تحج فلم تحج حتى ماتت, أفأحج عنها؟
قال: ((نعم حجي عنها, أرأيت لو كان على أمكِ دين أكنتِ قاضيته؟ )), قالت: نعم
قال: ((فاقضوا الله الذي له, فإن الله أحق بالوفاء)).

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

عجلي نريد لغزًا أخية  :Smile:

----------


## مروة عاشور

> عجلي نريد لغزًا أخية


جاهزة؟؟

ما العضو الذي يُغسل ست مرات في الوضوء؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> جاهزة؟؟
> 
> ما العضو الذي يُغسل ست مرات في الوضوء؟؟



نعم جاهزة أختاه .
التثليت في غسل اليد و القدم بإعتبارهما طرفين فالمجموع يكون ست مرات لكل عضو .  

يا رب صح  :Smile:

----------


## مروة عاشور

> نعم جاهزة أختاه .
> التثليت في غسل العين و اليد و القدم بإعتبارهما طرفين فالمجموع يكون ست مرات لكل عضو .  
> 
> يا رب صح


أكرمكِ الله وبارك فيكِ.. 

بل المقصود ست مرات لكل طرف, وللتسهيل فإن ثلاث مرات فرض وثلاث سنة.. 

في انتظارك.. ركزي واستحضري كل فعل نفعله في الوضوء وستجدينها بإذن الله ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أكرمكِ الله وبارك فيكِ.. 
> 
> بل المقصود ست مرات لكل طرف, وللتسهيل فإن ثلاث مرات فرض وثلاث سنة.. 
> 
> في انتظارك.. ركزي واستحضري كل فعل نفعله في الوضوء وستجدينها بإذن الله ..


بارك الله فيك ويسر لك سبل الفلاح  .
ربما اليدين .

في بداية الوضوء غسل الكفين ثلاث مرات سنة ثم نغسلهما إلى المرفقين كاملة بعد غسل الوجه ثلاث مرات فالمجموع 6 .  3=  سنة و3 = فرض ...

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيك ويسر لك سبل الفلاح  .
> ربما اليدين .
> 
> في بداية الوضوء غسل الكفين ثلاث مرات سنة ثم نغسلهما إلى المرفقين كاملة بعد غسل الوجه ثلاث مرات فالمجموع 6 .  3=  سنة و3 = فرض ...


أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ..

غسلهما في البداية إلى الرسغين سنة, وأما غسلهما كاملتين إلى المرفقين من فرائض الوضوء, قال - تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ} [المائدة/6]

وكما جاء في منظومة ابن عاشر:

فرائض الوضوء سبعة وهي   ***   دلك وفور نية في بدئه
ولينو رفع حدث أو مفترض   ***   أو استباحة للمنوع عرض
وغسل وجه غسله اليدين   ***   ومسح رأس غسله الرجلين
والفرض عم مجمع الأذنين   ***   والمرفقين عم والكعبين
خلل أصابع اليدين وشعر   ***   وجه إذا من تحته الجلد ظهر

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الحمد لله : ) 

جزاك الله خيرا و وفقك ونفع بك وجعلك من عباده العالمين العاملين .آمين .

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين 
آمين وإياكِ أيتها الفاضلة..

السؤال (سهل) :
عضوان لا يُسن البدء بالأيمن فيهما قبل الأيسر عند غسلهما في الوضوء, ما هما؟؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> آمين 
> آمين وإياكِ أيتها الفاضلة..
> 
> السؤال (سهل) :
> عضوان لا يُسن البدء بالأيمن فيهما قبل الأيسر عند غسلهما في الوضوء, ما هما؟؟


حقا سهل جزيت خيرا أختنا الفاضلة

الأذنان يمسحان معا .............

----------


## مروة عاشور

نعم بارك الله فيكِ, وأحسن إليكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال (قد يكون صعبًا):

كلمة جمع على وزن (أفعال) وردت في القرآن الكريم مرتين فقط, كل مرة بمعنى مختلف الآخر؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

من باب التيسير على طالبات العلم.. 
السورتان اللتان وردت فيهما الكلمة: (سبأ) و(الجمعة)
وبالطبع في كل حالة لها مفرد يختلف عن الآخر..

في انتظاركن أخياتي..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

كنت عزمت أن أقول لك لعلك تعنين الأغلال فقد وردت على معنيين ولكنها وردت أكثر من مرة !! : ) وهي إجابة أختي سعاد المغربية

ولكن لما يسرت علينا قرأت سورة الجمعة (لأنها أقصر من سبأ ، ولما قرأتها توصلت أن الكلمة هي أسفارا : ))

في سورة الجمعة (كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا) بمعنى الصحف المكتوبة وهي جمع سفر بكسر المهملة وسكون الموحدة 

وفي سورة سبأ(ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا)  بمعنى الرحلة وهي جمع سفر بفتح المهملة وفتح الموحدة

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ
شجعتيني على كتابة لغز أقوى..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

كان قويا وتحمست له ولكنك سهلتيه : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

فخذي هذا (سهل بإذن الله) ..

كلمة (آنية), وردت مرتين في القرآن, فما وزنها في كل مرة؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(تسقى من عين (آنية))) سورة الغاشية

وزنها : فاعية لأن أصلها ( أنى ) 

لسان العرب:

وأَنَى الماءُ: سَخُنَ وبلغ في الحرارة.
وفي التنزيل العزيز: يطوفون بينها وبين حَميم آنٍ؛ قيل: هو الذي قد انتهى في الحرارة.
ويقال: أَنَى الحميمُ أَي انتهى حره؛ ومنه قوله عز وجل: حميم آنٍ.
وفي التنزيل العزيز: تُسْقَى من عين آنِيَة؛ أَي متناهية في شدّة الحر، وكذلك سائر الجواهر." اهـ

2-
(ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة )سورة الإنسان

وزنها فاعلة لأن أصلها (أني)

لسان العرب:
والإِناءُ، ممدود: واحد الآنِية معروف مثل رداء وأَردية، وجمعه آنيةٌ، وجمع الآنية الأَواني، على فواعل جمع فاعلة، مثل سِقاء وأَسْقِية وأَساقٍ.
والإِناءُ: الذي يرتفق به، وهو مشتق من ذلك لأَنه قد بلغ أَن يُعْتَمل بما يعانَى به من طبخ أَو خَرْز أَو نجارة، والجمع آنِيَةٌ وأَوانٍ؛ الأَخيرة جمع الجمع مثل أَسقية وأَساق، والأَلف في آنِيَة مبدلة من الهمزة وليست بمخففة عنها لانقلابها في التكسير واواً، ولولا ذلك لحكم عليه دون البدل لأن القلب قياسيّ والبدل موقوف."اهـ


والخطأ وارد : ))

والله أعلم

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بك.. آمين

(تسقى من عين آنية) أي حارة اسم فاعل من (أنى) فهي على وزن فاعلة؛ وللتوضيح: (أ) يقابلها الفاء, (ن) يقابلها العين, و(ى) يقابلها اللام, فيكون الوزن (فاعلة)

أما (يطاف عليهم بآنية) فهي جمع إناء مثل كساء وأكسية وبناء وأبنية، فوزنها أفعلة, وللتوضيح (أ) مقابلها   (ن) يقابلها العين, (ي) يقابلها اللام
وللتوضيح أكثر:
عندنا ألفان : الألف الأولى وألف المد
في الكلمة الأولى الألف الأولى هي المقابلة لفاء الكلمة
وفي الكلمة الثاني الألف الثانية وهي ألف المد هي المقابلة لفاء الكلمة
يعني في الكلمة الثاني أصلها (أأنية) بهمزتين ثم خففت الثانية فصارت آنية.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال:

صلاة (فريضة) سرية, تسبقها أربع صلوات (كلها فريضة) جهرية.. ما هي؟؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال:
> 
> صلاة (فريضة) سرية, تسبقها أربع صلوات (كلها فريضة) جهرية.. ما هي؟؟


صلاة عصر يوم الجمعة 

ربنا يبارك فيك يا كريمة على التنشيط .........آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

وإجابة أخرى عنت لي بعد أن أغلقت الجهاز ففتحته لأضيفها :

صلاة الظهر يوم العيد حيث يسبقها : 

صلاة العيد / والفجر / والعشاء / والمغرب وكلها صلوات جهرية .


** ثم عن لي ذكر الصلاة المسبوقة بخمس صلوات جهرية للمناسبة :

صلاة عصر يوم العيد هذا إذا وافق  العيد يوم جمعة حيث يسبقها :

صلاة الجمعة / و صلاة العيد / و الفجر / و العشاء / والمغرب 

وكلها صلوات جهرية .

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
أسأل الله أن يجعلكِ ممن قال فيهم: {لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ وَلَا يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ وَلَا ذِلَّةٌ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ} [يونس/26]

وتقبل الله دعواتكِ الطيبات وجعل لكِ منها أوفر النصيب.

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

أسئلة رائعة و أجوبة أروع

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أسئلة رائعة و أجوبة أروع


أحسن الله إليك, ومروركِ أروع 
وننتظر مشاركتكِ لنا ..

لنأخذ استراحة..

يحكى أن رجلا كان محكوم عليه بالحبس الطويل, وأعطاه الحاكم فرصة أخيرة لرفع الحكم عنه, فقال: 
في هذه الليلة سيكون هناك مخرج لك من السجن, فإن عثرت عليه وخرجت, فلن تعود للحبس مرة أخرى, على أن فرصتك إلى أن تشرق الشمس فقط, وبعدها ستبقى في الحبس ما لم تتمكن من الخروج!

ولما تركه أخذ الرجل يبحث في كل بقعة ولما بلغ به الجهد مبلغه جلس في غيظ وحنق وركلَ الأرض بقدميه وهو يتسخط ويسب فتزحزت الأرض من تحت قدميه.. 
ولم يتمالك نفسه من السعادة وتناسى ما كان يشعر به من تعب فهرع إلى المكان وأزاح الحجارة الصغيرة بكل جهد حت انتهى إلى ممر واصل سيره فيه, ولما سمع خرير الماء زاد نشاطه وسارع السير.. وأخذ يقول بصوت مرتفع: الحرية إنها الحرية

وكم تملكه الإحباط لما رأى أن ذلك الممر الطويل لم يؤدِ إلا للجهة الخلفية من السجن وأنه محاط بسياج فعاد أدراجه إلى زنزانته يتألم من الحزن والجهد معًا..

ثم استراح قليلا ولم يلبث إلا دقائق حتى عادت نفسه ورغبته الفطرية في الحرية تلح عليه أن يبحث من جديد, فقرر أن يضرب بيديه كل الحوائط المحيطة به ولم يقاوم سعادته عندما تزحزحت إحدى الحوائط تحت ضربته القوية فاندفع بداخلها وسار قليلا ليجد أنها تؤدي إلى باب مغلق!!

ولما كان الفجر قد أوشك على البزوع كان السجين يئن من الألم وقد فتش كل شبر وكل بقعة تحت قدميه وأمام عينيه, فجلس في يأس شديد ولم يتمالك عينيه من شدة الإرهاق والنعاس..
وأفاق بعد مدة يسيرة على وجه الحاكم الذي كان يطل عليه من النافذة ويقول في صوت أجش:
أراك مازلت هنا!!
فسارع باتهامه قائلا: لقد كذبت عليّ, أنا لم أدع بقعة إلا وحاولت ولكنــكــ.. وهنا قاطعه الحاكم قائلا: لماذا دائما نبحث عن الحلول الصعبة ونهتم بالأفكار البعيدة؟
وألقى عليه بالصاعقة:

لقد تركنْا باب الزنزانة الرئيسي مفتوحًا ليلة أمس!!!

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك .
تذكرت قبل مدة يسيرة حضرت دورة بسيطة عن تطوير التفكير ووسائله وكيفية مواجهة التغييرات في الحياة والتكيّف معها و ذكرت لنا المدربة قصة شهيرة أجنبية ( من حرّك قطعة الجبن الخاصة بي ) وتدور حول معنى مقارب للقصة هذه التي ذكرتيها  ! أسأل الله أن يلهمنا رشدنا .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

إذن إجابتي السابقة خطأ امممم 

يعني أنا لا أفلح في الإجابات السهلة إذن اسألينا سؤالا صعبا لعلي أجيب : )) 

أقترح اقتراحا جازما أن تفتحي صفحة (نحو) و(صرف) لكي نعيد تنشيط خلايا المخ الرمادية التي لا تستخدم هذا العلم (هذا عقابك أني أخطأت بما أننا أخوات فلا مانع من أن تتحملي عني العقاب فيما يسمى مشاركة وجدانية عملية)

تهديد ووعيد شديد :
إذا لم تفتحي صفحة في خلال 24 ساعة ســــ...



لا أدري ماذا سأفعل في الواقع : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك .
> تذكرت قبل مدة يسيرة حضرت دورة بسيطة عن تطوير التفكير ووسائله وكيفية مواجهة التغييرات في الحياة والتكيّف معها و ذكرت لنا المدربة قصة شهيرة أجنبية ( من حرّك قطعة الجبن الخاصة بي ) وتدور حول معنى مقارب للقصة هذه التي ذكرتيها  ! أسأل الله أن يلهمنا رشدنا .


آمين 
وفيكِ بارك الله أختي الفاضلة
(من حرك قطعة الجبن الخاصة بي) كتاب ممتع للدكتور "سبنسر جونسون"
يتحدث عن التصرفات الإيجابية ويقارنها بأسلوب قصصي لطيف بالتصرفات السلبية.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> تهديد ووعيد شديد :
> إذا لم تفتحي صفحة في خلال 24 ساعة ســــ...


ما العمل الآن؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال:

عبادة إذا اضطر فاعلها أن يقطعها, فإنه يشرع له أن يستخلف غيره (غير إمامة الناس في الصلاة)؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ما العمل الآن؟


لا بأس عليك 

  أنا أعفو عنك لأنك كنت غائبة (شوفي الرفق والأدب؟؟)

ولكن التهديد مازال قائما! فسارعي أختي بفتح الصفحة لعل الله ينفع بك : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

قبل أن تجيبي على السؤال الجديد؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وما حيلتي إن كنت لا أعرف؟؟

علمينا مما علمك الله 

(أذكرك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :من كتم علما ..)

هلم قولي : سمعنا وأطعنا امتثالا لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ))

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال:
> 
> عبادة إذا اضطر فاعلها أن يقطعها, فإنه يشرع له أن يستخلف غيره (غير إمامة الناس في الصلاة)؟؟


هلا بك

 أظن والله أعلم  - على كل هي رمية والسلام لعلها تصيب لعل -

أظنها الإمارة على الجيش .

وحضرني الحديث التالي في الاستخلاف:

أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة مؤتة زيد بن حارثة ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن قتل زيد فجعفر ، وإن قتل جعفر فعبد الله بن رواحة ) . قال عبد الله : كنت فيهم في تلك الغزوة ، فالتمسنا جعفر بن أبي طالب ، فوجدناه في القتلى ، ووجدنا ما في جسده بضعا وتسعين ، من طعنة ورمية . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4261
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ومثلها الإمامة الكبرى فلماذا تختص هذه؟

شعرت أنها عبادات إلا إن كان مقصد السؤال أمر آخر

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ أم هانيء وجزاكِ عنّا خير الجزاء, نستفيد كثيرًا من مداخلاتك, وتتفتح أذهاننا على معلومات قد غابت عن أذهاننا, فلا حرمك الله الأجر

وأود التذكير بأن الإجابة وإن لم تطابق تمامًا ما عنيتْه السائلة فلا يعني أنها قد جانبت الصواب, فقد يكون هناك أكثر من احتمال للإجابة - وهذا يحدث كثيرًا - وطرح تلك الاحتمالات يفيد الجميع بإذن الله

وما قصدته في هذا السؤال هو كما أشارت أختنا الفاضلة سارة عبادة وهي الأذان, فقد أفتى سماحة الشيخ ابن جبرين - رحمه الله - أن المؤذن إن عرض له ما يضطره إلى قطع الأذان فإنه يشرع له أن يستخلف غيره, ولا أدري إن كان هذا واجبًا عليه أم مستحبًا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> عبادة وهي الأذان,


والإمامة الكبرى وإمامة الجيش عبادتان

قصدت أن إجابة السؤال متعدد (عبادات) كثيرة وليس عبادة واحدة

ولكن ظننت أنك تقصدين قطعا آخرا للعبادة بغير الموت

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ
إنما قصدتُ العبادات اليومية

السؤال الآن:

كيف يجوز , بل ويستحب للفتاة أن تُعزر والدتها, ولها عليها من عظيم الحق ما لها؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بل ويستحب


ابتسامة

استسلمتُ بل وما قاومت أصلا

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ابتسامة
> 
> استسلمتُ بل وما قاومت أصلا


مجرد مشاكسة بريئة : )

إضافة على السؤال السابق, أو توضيح..

فإن تلك الوالدة لم تجنِ ما يدعو للتعزير, والفتاة طيعة لله, وليست عاقة لوالدتها, فكيف يكون ذلك؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جاء في لسان العرب مادة عزر:

"وأَصل التَّعْزير: التأْديب، ولهذا يسمى الضربُ دون الحد تَعْزيراً إِنما هو أَدَبٌ. يقال: عَزَرْتُه وعَزَّرْتُه، فهو من الأَضداد، وعَزَّرَه: فخَّمه وعظَّمه، فهو نحْوُ الضد.والعَزْرُ النَّصْرُ بالسيف.
وعَزَرَه عَزْراً وعَزَّرَه: أَعانَه وقوَّاه ونصره. قال الله تعالى: لِتُعَزِّرُوه وتُوَقِّرُوه، وقال الله تعالى: وعَزَّرْتُموهم؛ جاء في التفسير أَي لِتَنْصُروه بالسيف، ومن نصر النبيِّ، صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد نَصَرَ الله عزَّ وجل.
وعَزَّرْتُموهم عَظَّمْتموهم، وقيل: نصَرْتُموهم؛ قال إِبراهيم بن السَّريّ: وهذا هو الحق، والله تعالى أَعلم، وذلك أَن العَزْرَ في اللغة الرَّدُّ والمنع، وتأْويل عَزَرْت فلاناً أَي أَدَّبْتُه إِنما تأْويله فعلت به ما يَرْدَعُه عن القبيح، كما اين نَكَّلْت به تأْويله فعلت به ما يجب أَن يَنْكَل معه عن المُعاودة؛ فتأْويل عَزَّرْتُموهم نصَرْتُموهم بأَن تردُّوا عنهم أَعداءَهم، ولو كان التَّعْزيرُ هو التَّوْقِير لكان الأَجْوَدُ في اللغة الاستغاءَ به، والنُّصْرةُ إِذا وجبت فالتعظيمُ داخلٌ فيها لأَن نصرة الأَنبياء هي المدافعة عنهم والذب عن دِينِم وتعظيمُهم وتوقيرُهم؛ قال: ويجوز تَعْزِرُوه، من عَزَرْتُه عَزْراً بمعنى عَزَّرْته تعزيراً.
والتعزير في كلام العرب: التوقيرُ، والتَّعْزِيرُ: النَّصْرُ باللسان والسيف."اهـ


ولكن في هذه الحالة ممكن نقول أنه يجوز بل ويستحب بل ويجب : ))

فحتى لو لم تكن الأم قد فعلت ما يوجب لها التعزير (أي التوقير) فيجب أن توقر لأمر الله لنا بالتوقير : ))


بخصوص (بل و) بصراحة وفرت عليا تعب الأعصاب في صياغة العبارات بدونها : )) فجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

إجابة ممتازة!

أحسن الله إليكِ وشكر لك تلك الفوائد القيمة..

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال.. وأتمنى عدم البحث..

أحد الصحابة المعروفين بكنية غير اسمه, واسمه (خالد بن زيد), فمن هو؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

في الحقيقة أنا لم أعرف هذه المعلومة إلا قبل أيام وأعلم أن السؤال ليس سهلا, وتفضلن اختيارات للتيسير..

(أبو هريرة - أبو أيوب الأنصاري - أبو موسى الأشعري)

لعلها الآن أسهل - بإذن الله..

----------


## أم هانئ

> في الحقيقة أنا لم أعرف هذه المعلومة إلا قبل أيام وأعلم أن السؤال ليس سهلا, وتفضلن اختيارات للتيسير..
> 
> (أبو هريرة - أبو أيوب الأنصاري - أبو موسى الأشعري)
> 
> لعلها الآن أسهل - بإذن الله..


جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة نعم أظن هكذا أسهل 
وعذرا لأن البضاعة مزجاة 

انظري أخيتي بطريقة الإخراج أجيب :
أثق أن أبا هريرة ليس هو خالدا بن زيد
ويغلب على ظني أن أبا موسى الأشعري ليس اسمه خالدا بن زيد

فلم يبق إلا أبو أيوب الأنصاري .

أرجو أن تكون صوابا وإن لم يكن فلا بأس يكفيني أني حظيت بالمشاركة معك

وحقا جزاك الله خيرا على هاته المعلومة القيمة بوركت .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وزادكِ علما وفهما.. تحليل سليم

*أبو هريرة هو (عبد الرحمن بن صخر) وكان يدعى في الجاهلية عبد شمس, فلما أسلم سماه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم (عبد الرحمن).

*ابو موسى الأشعري هو (عبد الله بن قيس)

*وأما أبو أيوب الأنصاري فهو (خالد بن زيد) - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال (سهل): عبادة عظيمة الأجر.. ذُكر في فضلها عدة أحاديث, ومع ذلك لم يرد أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد فعلها ولو مرة واحدة؟؟

_______

----------


## أم هانئ

> سؤال (سهل): عبادة عظيمة الأجر.. ذُكر في فضلها عدة أحاديث, ومع ذلك لم يرد أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد فعلها ولو مرة واحدة؟؟
> 
> _______


حياك الله أختنا الكريمة التوحيد

أظنها الأذان والله أعلم 

 رأى عمر بن الخطاب و  عبد الله بن  زيد بن عبد ربه - رضي الله عن الجميع -
 رؤيا الأذان وعلمهما الملك إياه فسبق عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه عمر 
و أخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما أصبح به 
فقال له علمه بلالا فإنه أندى منك صوتا .


فكان بلال مؤذن النبي صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه في المدينة وكذا عبد الله ابن أم مكتوم الأعمى
بينما كان أبو محذورة مؤذن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مكة بعد الفتح .

ومن أراد المزيد عليه بمراجعة أيٍّ من كتب الفقه كتاب الأذان .

 وجاء في فضل الأذان أن : 
-المؤذنين أطول الناس أعناقا يوم القيامة

وكنت أبغي إتحافكم ببعض الأحاديث الصحيحة في فضل الأذان 
إلا إنه وبكل أسف موقع الدرر لا يعمل عندي ولا أدري لماذا ؟


ولعلك يا كريمة تتفضلين علينا بذلك إن تيسر لك .

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ أم هانيء

عن أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((لا يسمع مدى صوت المؤذن جن ولا إنس ولا شيء إلا شهد له يوم القيامة)) . متفق عليه.

((المؤذنون أمناء المسلمين على فطرهم وسحورهم))؛ رواه الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد, وحسنه الألباني.

عن أبى هريرة قال قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ((إذا أذن المؤذن أدبر الشيطان وله حصاص))؛ رواه مسلم.

عن معاوية سمعت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: ((المؤذنون أطول الناس أعناقا يوم القيامة))؛ رواه مسلم.

هذا ما حضرني ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال:

والد عُرف بالقسوة على ولده الكبير (محمد), وكان يحابي ولده الصغير (أحمد), وعندما توفاه الله, وجدوا وصية له كَتَب فيها: "أموالي وعقاراتي لأحمد"
لكن محمد بدهائه استطاع أن يشارك أخاه التركه؛ بإضافة حرف واحد إليها, فماذا فعل؟؟؟

..

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخيتي التوحيد حياكِ الله 

مارأيك في هذه الإجابة :

 "أموالي أوعقاراتي لأحمد" 

هذه أول مرة أشارك فيها .. ولا تقولي إنها خطأ : )

ابتسامة لقلوبكم الطيبة : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

عندما لمحت الاسم قلت خيرًا إن شاء الله : ) هذا وجه جديد على المسابقة
وكانت البداية قوية والضربة مسددة موفقة بفضل الله؛ فاللهم بارك

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليك..

وانتظرن اللغز القادم بإذن الله.. وإن بدا لإحداكن أن تتحفنا بواحد فيا حبذا..

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,

سؤال جديد, لكنه قد يكون صعبًا.. وبحاجة إلى تفكير.. فمن لها؟؟

من تعرب:

"سعيد أخوه شأنه الكرم"

في الانتظار أخواتي الفضليات..

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,





> سؤال جديد, لكنه قد يكون صعبًا.. وبحاجة إلى تفكير.. فمن لها؟؟
> 
> من تعرب:
> 
> "سعيد أخوه شأنه الكرم"
> 
> في الانتظار أخواتي الفضليات..


 

حياك الله أختنا الكريمة ... حقا تنعشين الذاكرة



سأحاول مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :



سعيد : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفع الضمة الظاهرة



أخوه : مبتدأ ثان مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة
وأخو مضاف و الهاء ضمير مبني على الضم في محل جر مضاف إليه 



شأنه : مبتدأ ثالث مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة وشأن 
مضاف و الهاء ضمير مبني على الضم في محل رفع جر مضاف إليه .



الكرم : خبر المبتدأ الثالث ( شأنه ) مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة .


** وجملة : ( شأنه الكرم ) جملة اسمية في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ الثاني ( أخوه )


** وجملة : ( أخوه شأنه الكرم ) جملة اسمية في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ الأول ( سعيد )


** أما جملة : "سعيد أخوه شأنه الكرم" فابتدائية لا محل لها من الإعراب .




محض محاولة أرجو أن تكون صائبة .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

اسئلتكن فيها شيء من الصعوبة : )

هل من اسئلة سهلة ؟؟

: )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> حياك الله أختنا الكريمة ... حقا تنعشين الذاكرة
> 
> 
> 
> سأحاول مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :
> 
> 
> 
> سعيد : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفع الضمة الظاهرة
> ...


ما شاء الله, اللهم بارك
زادكِ الله علمًا وفهمًا 
إعراب كامل وصحيح

قال الزواوي في نظم "قواعد الإعراب":

إن قيل (ذا أبوه شأنه الندا)   ***   فكلها غير الأخير مبتدا

..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> اسئلتكن فيها شيء من الصعوبة : )
> 
> هل من اسئلة سهلة ؟؟
> 
> : )


لكِ ذلك - إن شاء الله - أختنا الفاضلة ..

----------


## سنبلة قلم

نحن في انتظاااااااااار : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,

السؤال: ضعي النقاط الناقصة على الحروف:

"عرك عرك, فاحس فاحس فعلك, فعلك ــهدى ـــهدا"

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
كتب* أمير المؤمنين* إلى معاوية*: غَرَّكَ عِزُّكَ، فَصَارَ قُصَارَ ذَلِكَ ذُلُّكَ، فَاخْشَ فَاحِشَ فِعْلِكَ، فَعَلَّكَ تَهْدِي* بِهَذَا.
لعلي وفقت هذه المرة بالإجابة.  إبتسامة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> كتب* أمير المؤمنين* إلى معاوية*: غَرَّكَ عِزُّكَ، فَصَارَ قُصَارَ ذَلِكَ ذُلُّكَ، فَاخْشَ فَاحِشَ فِعْلِكَ، فَعَلَّكَ تَهْدِي* بِهَذَا.
> لعلي وفقت هذه المرة بالإجابة.  إبتسامة.


اللهم بارك.. وبهذه السرعة!

نعم وُفقتِ وَفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى : )

لكني أعرفها: "فعلّك تُهدى بهذا", وليس: "فعلّك تَهدي بهذا"

----------


## مروة عاشور

حسنًا هذا السؤال لأختنا الفاضلة (سنبلة قلم), فإن لم تجب فلتتفضل من تشاء من أخواتنا.. وفرصتها للإجابة يوم واحد : )

"مأموم يصلي أمام إمامه وجهًا لوجه وصحت صلاته.. كيف؟"

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم بارك.. وبهذه السرعة!
> نعم وُفقتِ وَفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى : )
> لكني أعرفها: "فعلّك تُهدى بهذا", وليس: "فعلّك تَهدي بهذا"


عذرا
فسبحان الله (خلق الإنسان من عجل).
فالسرعة في الرد أوقعتني بهذا.
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الأسئلة حقا إنها تنعش الذاكرة بالنفع والفائدة.

----------


## سنبلة قلم

> حسنًا هذا السؤال لأختنا الفاضلة (سنبلة قلم), فإن لم تجب فلتتفضل من تشاء من أخواتنا.. وفرصتها للإجابة يوم واحد : )
> 
> "مأموم يصلي أمام إمامه وجهًا لوجه وصحت صلاته.. كيف؟"


وضعتني في المحك ، هل من مفر : )؟؟؟

لعلي اعصف ذهني !!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وضعتني في المحك ، هل من مفر : )؟؟؟
> 
> لعلي اعصف ذهني !!


: ) لا تقلقي, الأمر بسيط, هو فقط يتعلق بالبقعة التي يصلي فيها هذا المصلي.. ولا توجد إلا بقعة واحدة فقط يكون فيها بعض المأمومين في مواجهة إمامهم.. فكري وستجدينها - بإذن الله.

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

> حسنًا هذا السؤال لأختنا الفاضلة (سنبلة قلم), فإن لم تجب فلتتفضل من تشاء من أخواتنا.. وفرصتها للإجابة يوم واحد : )
> 
> "مأموم يصلي أمام إمامه وجهًا لوجه وصحت صلاته.. كيف؟"


 
إنتهت الفرصه : )

الإجابه : في الحرم 

بارك الله فيك أخيه أسئلة جميله

----------


## سنبلة قلم

اللهم بارك ، كنت لأجيب لكن سبقتني بها ابتسام ، لكن مافي جوائز : ) ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ أختنا الفاضلة إبتسام.. إجابة موفقة




> لكن مافي جوائز : ) ؟


بلى!

هناك دعوات بظهر الغيب..
وهناك استفادة علم..
وهناك تنشيط للذاكرة وإعمال الفكر فيما ينفع..
ولعل هناك المزيد..
ترقبي اللغز القادم - بإذن الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال:

ثلاثة أيام متتالية
الأول: واجب صومه, والثاني لا يجوز صومه (يحرم), والثالث يجوز صومه ويجوز فطره, ما هي؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> السؤال: 
> ثلاثة أيام متتالية
> الأول: واجب صومه, والثاني لا يجوز صومه (يحرم), والثالث يجوز صومه ويجوز فطره, ما هي؟


حي هلا بأختنا الكريمة

أأجيـــــــــــ  ــب ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
عندما رأيت اسمك الكريم أيقنت أن الإجابة معه : )

نترك فرصة لأخواتنا يومين فقط, ثم تتفضلين بإتحافنا بالجواب بعد ذلك أيتها الكريمة النبيلة..

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

اليوم الأول : هو آخر يوم في رمضان
اليوم الثاني : هو أول يوم في أيام عيد الفطر المبارك
اليوم الثالث : هو ثاني يوم من أيام عيد الفطر 


 :Smile:

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

السلام عليكم اخواتى اين باقى المسابقه 
انا معكم ان شاء الله 
مسابقه مفيده جدا
بارك الله فيكى اختى التوحيد وبقية الاخوات

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
> عندما رأيت اسمك الكريم أيقنت أن الإجابة معه : )
> 
> نترك فرصة لأخواتنا يومين فقط, ثم تتفضلين بإتحافنا بالجواب بعد ذلك أيتها الكريمة النبيلة..


 جبر الله خاطرك أختنا الكريمة فقط نتسلى بمشاركتكم 
بورك فيك ونفع بك آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

> اليوم الأول : هو آخر يوم في رمضان
> اليوم الثاني : هو أول يوم في أيام عيد الفطر المبارك
> اليوم الثالث : هو ثاني يوم من أيام عيد الفطر


بارك الله فيكِ
إجابة موفقة, وفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى ونفع بكِ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم اخواتى اين باقى المسابقه 
> انا معكم ان شاء الله 
> مسابقه مفيده جدا
> بارك الله فيكى اختى التوحيد وبقية الاخوات


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
حياكِ الله معنا أختنا الكريمة 
سعدنا كثيرًا بانضمامكِ إلينا..
وفيكِ بارك الله 
أضع كل أسبوع سؤالا واحدًا أو اثنين فقط حتى لا تمل الأخوات..




> جبر الله خاطرك أختنا الكريمة فقط نتسلى بمشاركتكم 
> بورك فيك ونفع بك آمين


آمين آمين وفيكِ أختنا الفاضلة

بل وجودكِ بيننا شرف لنا بحق, نفع الله بكِ.

..

----------


## مروة عاشور

استــــــــــــ  راحة..

مرّ رجل برجل يأكل أمام باب داره "لحم وثريد", فقال له: (أين الذين يؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة؟)
فرد عليه: (ذهبوا مع الذين لا يسألون الناس إلحافًا).

وهذا ما يسمى بسرعة البديهة وحضور الذهن :  )

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

احكى لكم انا قصه عن سرعة البديهه ايضا والذكاء لعلكم تعرفونها اخواتى 
فى غزوة الاحزاب (غزوة الخندق)اخذت القوم ريح شديدة البروده فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لاصحابه رضوان الله عليهم الارجل ياتينى بخبر القوم جعله الله معى يوم القيامه فسكتوا الصحابه ولم يجبه احد لان اليوم كان شديد البروده ثم قال قم يا حذيفه فاتنا بخبر القوم فلم اجد بدا اذ دعانى باسمى ان اقوم فعندما ذهب الى قريش سمع ابو سفيان يقول كل واحد منكم يعرف من بجانبه حتى لايدخل بينكم جاسوس فاول من بدا حذيفه بن اليمان رضى الله عنه فقال لمن بجانبه من انت يا رجل فارتبك من بجانبه ورد عليه وكان حينها عمرو بن العاص وعكرمه بن ابى جهل رضى الله عنهم فهذه سرعة البديهه عندما بادر هو وسال من بجانبه حتى لايكشفوه المشركين.
اين السؤال؟ :Smile:

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

ممكن اضع لكم انا سؤال بعد اذنكم اخواتى
 في كم سنة تم نزول القرآن الكريم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
بدون قوقل  :Smile:

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

اخواتى ساكتب لكن سؤال اخر لان الاول سهل جدا مع العلم ان من تجاوب على سؤالى 
لاتكتب الاجابه الا اذا حفظتها
ما اسم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كاملا وبدون خطا؟
اكيد سهل جدا :Smile:

----------


## مروة عاشور

نعم بارك الله فيكِ أسئلة سهلة لكن مهمة..

نزل القرآن الكريم منذ كان عمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أربعين سنة وحتى وفاته في الثالثة والستين؛ أي نزل على ثلاث وعشرين سنة.

واسم الرسول - صلى الله عليم وسلم: محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن عدنان إلى هنا فقط أعلم, وقيل أن ما فوق عدنان مختلف في صحته, والله أعلم.

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

اين بقية الالغاز ؟
هل انتهى انعاش الذاكره 
نعم نسيت انه ان عاااااااااااااا  ااش :Smile:

----------


## مروة عاشور

> اين بقية الالغاز ؟
> هل انتهى انعاش الذاكره 
> نعم نسيت انه ان عاااااااااااااا  ااش


حياكِ الله أختنا الكريمة

ها هو قد عاد للحياة من جديد.. فهل من مجيبات؟

سؤال:

"آية في كتاب الله, تحوي داخلها رقمها؛ أي يوجد في نفس الآية رقمها بالأحرف"

* هناك أكثر من إجابة..

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل أضع الجواب؟؟

----------


## طالبة فقه

> حياكِ الله أختنا الكريمة
> ها هو قد عاد للحياة من جديد.. فهل من مجيبات؟
> سؤال:
> "آية في كتاب الله, تحوي داخلها رقمها؛ أي يوجد في نفس الآية رقمها بالأحرف"
> * هناك أكثر من إجابة..


أظن ان في قوله تعالى:
(وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعاً مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ) (اية 87سورة الحجر)
 :Smile: 
^
^
يقينا محاولة خاطئه(لاباس) :Smile:

----------


## لجين الندى

> "آية في كتاب الله, تحوي داخلها رقمها؛ أي يوجد في نفس الآية رقمها بالأحرف"


( سخرها عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسوما فترى القوم فيها صرعى كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية )
سورة الحاقة ، أية 7

----------


## هدير

يا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً }النساء1

----------


## لجين الندى

( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها ... ) .. سورة النساء ، آية 1 .
( وان خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع ... ) .. سورة النساء ، آية 3 .
( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء ...) .. سورة النور ، آية 4 .

----------


## هدير

{وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاء فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَداً وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ }النور4

----------


## هدير

"قل هو الله أحد " الأخلاص 1

----------


## مبادرة للخير

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
 ما شاء الله جميل جدا أحب أن أشارككم لو تسمحون .. 
ولكن _بإذن الله_ سأبدا من السؤال القادم  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

.

(قُل هو اللهُ أحد)الآية الأولى من سورة الإخلاص.

؟؟؟

.

----------


## محبة الصالحين

يسرني أن انضم معكم...

يمكن أن يأتي نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من جده قصي إلى عدنان على النحو التالي تسهيلا لحفظه
" قصت كلاب مرة كعب لؤي فغالبها فهربن مالكالذي نضر كنانة خزيمة فأدركه يأس مضر بنزار معد لعدنان"
فكل كلمة تعني اسم رجل حسب تسلسل نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدا " الذي"

* من آخر من مات من الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله إجابات كلها موفقة, وفق الله صاحباتها لما يحب ويرضى

وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ  [النور/4]

وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا وَقَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ ...[المائدة/12]

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> ما شاء الله جميل جدا أحب أن أشارككم لو تسمحون .. 
> ولكن _بإذن الله_ سأبدا من السؤال القادم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

يشرفنا ذلك ويسعدنا أختنا الفاضلة, وقد وضعت الفاضلة ( محبة الصالحين ) سؤالا..




> * من آخر من مات من الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم؟

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيكِ أختي التوحيد 

هل قوله تعالى " قل هو الله أحد "
هل هذا صحيح ؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اختلف بين أهل العلم في ذلك.

لكن الترجيح الذي ذهب إليه الإمام الذهبي – رحمه الله – أنه الصحابي الجليل (عبدالله بن بسر المازني)  رضي الله عنه، والله أعلم.


.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيكِ أختي التوحيد 
> 
> هل قوله تعالى " قل هو الله أحد "
> هل هذا صحيح ؟


وفيكِ بارك الله

وما المانع أختي الفاضلة؟

"أحد" يعني "واحد" وإن كانت "أحد" قد اختص بها الله - كما ذكرت طائفة من أهل العلم - فلا يقال: خالد أحد, ولكنها تعني واحد.
فلا مانع أن نعدها إجابة صحيحة.

----------


## هدير

> وفيكِ بارك الله
> 
> وما المانع أختي الفاضلة؟
> 
> "أحد" يعني "واحد" وإن كانت "أحد" قد اختص بها الله - كما ذكرت طائفة من أهل العلم - فلا يقال: خالد أحد, ولكنها تعني واحد.
> فلا مانع أن نعدها إجابة صحيحة.


جزاك الله  خير أختي الكريمة "التوحيد "
على هذي الآجابة

----------


## هدير

سؤالي :

ماهي الآيات التي ذكرت فيها عقوبة المرتدين؟

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكن الله اخواتى 
الحمد لله ان عاد انعاش الذاكره للحياه من جديد 
لان الذاكره كادت ان تموت
واجابة سؤال الاخت هدير لااتذكر الا الايه التى فى سورة البقره رقم (217)
قال الله تعالى(ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولـــــــــــ  ئك حبطت اعمالهم فى الدنيا والاخره واولـــــــــــ  ــــــئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون)
ولعل الاخوات يذكرونا بايات اخرى 
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## هدير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياكن الله اخواتى 
> الحمد لله ان عاد انعاش الذاكره للحياه من جديد 
> لان الذاكره كادت ان تموت
> واجابة سؤال الاخت هدير لااتذكر الا الايه التى فى سورة البقره رقم (217)
> قال الله تعالى(ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولـــــــــــ  ئك حبطت اعمالهم فى الدنيا والاخره واولـــــــــــ  ــــــئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون)
> ولعل الاخوات يذكرونا بايات اخرى 
> بارك الله فيكن


 
بارك الله فيكِ 
إجابة صحيحة 
أيضا يوجد غيرها 
من لها ؟؟

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

جزاكن الله خير الجزاء اسئله رائعه ومنوعه 
اتمنى الاستمرار

----------


## هدير

أخواتي الغاليات :
هل أجيب ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أخواتي الغاليات :
> هل أجيب ؟




{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ} [المائدة/54]

قال السعدي - رحمه الله:
"من يرتد عن دينه فلن يضر الله شيئا، وإنما يضر نفسه. وأن لله عبادا مخلصين، ورجالا صادقين، قد تكفل الرحمن الرحيم بهدايتهم، ووعد بالإتيان بهم، وأنهم أكمل الخلق أوصافا، وأقواهم نفوسا، وأحسنهم أخلاقا، أجلُّ صفاتهم أن الله { يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ }. 

فإن محبة الله للعبد هي أجل نعمة أنعم بها عليه، وأفضل فضيلة، تفضل الله بها عليه، وإذا أحب الله عبدا يسر له الأسباب، وهون عليه كل عسير، ووفقه لفعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات، وأقبل بقلوب عباده إليه بالمحبة والوداد".

----------


## هدير

> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ} [المائدة/54]
> 
> قال السعدي - رحمه الله:
> "من يرتد عن دينه فلن يضر الله شيئا، وإنما يضر نفسه. وأن لله عبادا مخلصين، ورجالا صادقين، قد تكفل الرحمن الرحيم بهدايتهم، ووعد بالإتيان بهم، وأنهم أكمل الخلق أوصافا، وأقواهم نفوسا، وأحسنهم أخلاقا، أجلُّ صفاتهم أن الله { يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ }. 
> 
> فإن محبة الله للعبد هي أجل نعمة أنعم بها عليه، وأفضل فضيلة، تفضل الله بها عليه، وإذا أحب الله عبدا يسر له الأسباب، وهون عليه كل عسير، ووفقه لفعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات، وأقبل بقلوب عباده إليه بالمحبة والوداد".


 
بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد
أيضا يوجد غيرها 
بقى 4 أيات
 من لها ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد
> أيضا يوجد غيرها 
> بقى 4 أيات
>  من لها ؟


وفيكِ بارك الله

ما شاء الله أربعة؟

هذا ما حضرني..

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آَمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلَا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلًا} [النساء/137]

{ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ آَمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا فَطُبِعَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَفْقَهُون} [المنافقون/3]

----------


## مروة عاشور

{كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} [آل عمران/86]

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الضَّالُّونَ} [آل عمران/90]

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك واحدة صحيحة وأما الباقي لا أعلم 

أختي التوحيد
 هذي الايات كاملة 
والمرجع من فهرس مواضيع القران 
الآيات التي ذكرت فيها عقوبة المرتدين

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِندَ اللّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّىَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَن دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُواْ وَمَن يَرْتَدِدْ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }البقرة217

 {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ثُمَّ كَفَرُواْ ثُمَّ آمَنُواْ ثُمَّ كَفَرُواْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُواْ كُفْراً لَّمْ يَكُنِ اللّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلاَ لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلاً }النساء137

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَلاَ يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لآئِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ }المائدة54

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ ارْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْهُدَى الشَّيْطَانُ سَوَّلَ لَهُمْ وَأَمْلَى لَهُمْ }محمد25

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَشَاقُّوا الرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الهُدَى لَن يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئاً وَسَيُحْبِطُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ }محمد32

وضَرَبَ اللّهُ مَثَلاً قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً مُّطْمَئِنَّةً يَأْتِيهَا رِزْقُهَا رَغَداً مِّن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ اللّهِ فَأَذَاقَهَا اللّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَصْنَعُونَ }النحل112

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> يسرني أن انضم معكم...
> يمكن أن يأتي نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من جده قصي إلى عدنان على النحو التالي تسهيلا لحفظه
> " قصت كلاب مرة كعب لؤي فغالبها فهربن مالكالذي نضر كنانة خزيمة فأدركه يأس مضر بنزار معد لعدنان"
> فكل كلمة تعني اسم رجل حسب تسلسل نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدا " الذي"
> 
> * من آخر من مات من الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم؟


اختلف بين أهل العلم في ذلك.
لكن الترجيح الذي ذهب إليه الإمام الذهبي – رحمه الله – أنه الصحابي الجليل (عبدالله بن بسر المازني) رضي الله عنه، والله أعلم.
.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال:

سار "أحد السائقين" بسرعة كبيرة وصعد فوق أرصفة الشارع وارتطم بعمود الكهرباء, ومع كل ذلك لم تُحرر له مخالفة مرورية 

ترى لماذا؟؟

----------


## هدير

> سؤال:
> 
> سار "أحد السائقين" بسرعة كبيرة وصعد فوق أرصفة الشارع وارتطم بعمود الكهرباء, ومع كل ذلك لم تُحرر له مخالفة مرورية 
> 
> ترى لماذا؟؟


ربنا يسعدك 
لأنه مات ربنا يرحمه

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ربنا يسعدك 
> لأنه مات ربنا يرحمه


أسعد الله أيامكِ بكل خير

فكرة جيدة, لكن ماذا لو لم يمت؟

النكتة في "أحد السائقين".

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل من اقتراحات لتلك المشكلة أخواتي؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> هل من اقتراحات لتلك المشكلة أخواتي؟


 أكيد لها حل ....  

إنه كان يسير راجلا دون سيارة ...

عذرا التوحيد  لم أر السؤال قبل الآن وإلا كنت أنقذت السائق المسكين - حفظه الله -
 من الموت المقترح في إجابة أختنا الكريمة هدير ...

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أكيد لها حل ....  
> 
> إنه كان يسير راجلا دون سيارة ...
> 
> عذرا التوحيد  لم أر السؤال قبل الآن وإلا كنت أنقذت السائق المسكين - حفظه الله -
>  من الموت المقترح في إجابة أختنا الكريمة هدير ...


أضحك الله سنكِ

إجابة موفقة وفقكِ المولى لما يحب ويرضى.

نعم هو سائق, لكنه كان يسير مترجلا على قدميه حين فعل ما فعل..

----------


## هدير

آية فيها ثلاث ألفات متوالية ؟ 

ماهي؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

حياكِ الله

هل تدخل الهمزات على السطر, مع الألف؟

----------


## هدير

> حياكِ الله
> 
> هل تدخل الهمزات على السطر؟


أهلاً بكِ
لا يا أختي التوحيد 
هي ثلاث ألفات متوالية
نعم يوجد همزة على الألف فقط بواحدة
 أما الباقي بدون همزة

----------


## هدير

آية فيها ثلاث ألفات متوالية ؟ 
آية فيها ثلاث تاءات متوالية 
آية فيها ثلاث ياءات متوالية ؟ 
آيه فيها ثلاث واوات متوالية ؟


من لها ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> آية فيها ثلاث ألفات متوالية ؟ 
> {فَمَا آَمَنَ لِمُوسَى إِلَّا ذُرِّيَّةٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ} [يونس/83]
> 
> آية فيها ثلاث تاءات متوالية؟
> {وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ} [العنكبوت/48]
> 
> آية فيها ثلاث ياءات متوالية ؟ 
> هل تقصدين أن الياء المشددة بيائين؟
> كالنبيّين؟
> ...


لعل هذا المقصود؟

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيكِ أختي التوحيد 
نعم البعض منها صحيح 


فائدة : في القرآن ثلاث ... وثلاث ... وثلاث ... وثلاث ... و ...

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، ومن اتبع هداه إلى يوم الدين .

أما بعد، فأثناء قراءتي أمس لكتاب "مجمع الآداب " لابن الفوطي( 2 / 72 / ترجمة محمود بن محمد المدائني ) وقفتُ على الفائدة التالية، قال ابن الفوطي في ترجمته :

كان فقيهاً عالماً، عارفاً بأحوال الناس، قال : في القرآن المجيد 
ثلاث ألفات متوالية ( وقالوا أآلهتنا )،
وثلاث ياءات متوالية ( واللائي يئسن من المحيض )
وثلاث تاءات متوالية ( وما كنت تتلو )
وثلاث واوات متوالية ( آووا ونصروا )
وآية فيها ثلاثون نوناً ( قل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ) الآية . اهـ .

----------


## هدير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في الحديث :
يستحب لمن أراد دخول الخلاء أن يقول " بسم الله ,أعوذ بالله من الخُبْثِ والخبائث" [ بالسكون الباء ]
وفي الرواية الخُبُث والخبائث [ بضم الباء ]
سؤالي هو :

مالفرق بين الخبْث بالسكون الباء والخبُث بضم الباء ؟وأيهما أعم وأشمل ؟

في أنتظار الآجابات

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيكِ أختي التوحيد 
> نعم البعض منها صحيح 
> 
> 
> فائدة : في القرآن ثلاث ... وثلاث ... وثلاث ... وثلاث ... و ...
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، ومن اتبع هداه إلى يوم الدين .
> 
> أما بعد، فأثناء قراءتي أمس لكتاب "مجمع الآداب " لابن الفوطي( 2 / 72 / ترجمة محمود بن محمد المدائني ) وقفتُ على الفائدة التالية، قال ابن الفوطي في ترجمته :
> ...


شكر الله لكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> في الحديث :
> يستحب لمن أراد دخول الخلاء أن يقول " بسم الله ,أعوذ بالله من الخُبْثِ والخبائث" [ بالسكون الباء ]
> وفي الرواية الخُبُث والخبائث [ بضم الباء ]
> سؤالي هو :
> 
> مالفرق بين الخبْث بالسكون الباء والخبُث بضم الباء ؟وأيهما أعم وأشمل ؟
> 
> في أنتظار الآجابات


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الخُبْث: مصدر وتعني كل شيء خبيث. وقيل تشمل الكفر وسائر الأخلاق الخبيثة. 
والخُبُث: جمع خبيث وتعني ذكور الشياطين, كما تعني الخبائث إناثها.

ولعل الخُبْث أعلم؛ لأنها مصدر.

----------


## هدير

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> الخُبْث: مصدر وتعني كل شيء خبيث. وقيل تشمل الكفر وسائر الأخلاق الخبيثة. 
> والخُبُث: جمع خبيث وتعني ذكور الشياطين, كما تعني الخبائث إناثها.
> 
> ولعل الخُبْث أعلم؛ لأنها مصدر.


نعم البعض منها صحيح 
بارك الله فيكِ

الخبث بالسكون الباء
معناها " الشر "
والخبائث " هم أهل الشر "

*******

والخبث بالضم الباء 
معناها " ذكران الشياطين "
والخبائث " إناثهم " فكان يستعاذ من ذكرانهم وإناثهم 

وقال الخطابي :
الخبث بإسكان الباء أبلغ وأشمل 
لماذا ؟
لأنها تعني الاستعاذة من الشر وأهل الشر عموما 

سمعت هذا الكلام من الشيخ والدكتور عبد الله العمار

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ولعل الخُبْث أعلم؛ لأنها مصدر.


قصدتُ أعمّ, وليس أعلم.

لكن لم أرَ فرقًا بين ما ذكرتُ من جواب وما تفضلتِ بذكره!

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله رائع جداً أختي الحبيبة التوحيد واستفدت الكثير من هذا الموضوع الماتع

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال: 

ينظر إلى إعدائه وأحبابه بعين واحدة, فمن هو؟؟

----------


## هدير

> سؤال: 
> 
> ينظر إلى إعدائه وأحبابه بعين واحدة, فمن هو؟؟


فكرت في الإجابة كثيرا 
لم أستطع الحل 
لعل الذاكرة أصابها شي !

----------


## أم هانئ

> فكرت في الإجابة كثيرا 
> لم أستطع الحل 
> لعل الذاكرة أصابها شي !



 سلم الله ذاكرتك وضرسك آمين

أنا بالعكس تماما قرأت السؤال فعن لي الجواب مباشرة

لذا خشيت كتابته  لظني أنه ليس صوابا من شدة سهولته وبداهته ؟!!

الإجابة هي : الأعور فهو مسكين مضطر أن ينظر لأعدائه وأحبابه بعينه الواحدة .

جزيت خيرا أختنا التوحيد وفي انتظار تعليقكم الكريم .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال بارك الله فيكن.

من الذي يتنفس بدون أنف ورئتين ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سلم الله ذاكرتك وضرسك آمين
> 
> أنا بالعكس تماما قرأت السؤال فعن لي الجواب مباشرة
> 
> لذا خشيت كتابته  لظني أنه ليس صوابا من شدة سهولته وبداهته ؟!!
> 
> الإجابة هي : الأعور فهو مسكين مضطر أن ينظر لأعدائه وأحبابه بعينه الواحدة .
> 
> جزيت خيرا أختنا التوحيد وفي انتظار تعليقكم الكريم .


سلّم الله أختنا الفاضلة هدير وحفظها وإياكِ من كل سوء

الإجابة موفقة وفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى أختنا المفضال أم هانئ, ولعلنا ننوع في الأسئلة فالصعب منها يُنفِر والسهل يُحبط؛ فساعة وساعة.. أعني سؤال وسؤال.

والنكتة في السؤال أن أول ما يتبادر إلى الذهن أن عبارة " عين واحدة " هي عين العدل؛ فيُصرف الذهن إلى التفكير فيها من هذا المنطلق.

وأذكر هنا أحد الأسئلة على نفس المنهج يقول - على حسب ما أتذكر فقد سمعته قبل سنوات ولم يتم استرجاعه إلا الآن - :
دخل أعمى وأبكم على رجل بائع, فحاول الأبكم أن يشرح للبائع ما يريد ففعل كذا وكذا.. ثم جاء دور الأعمى ليفصح عما يرغب؛ فكيف يفعل؟

وكان الجواب الطبيعي أن الأعمى سيتحدث ويخبر بما يريد..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سؤال بارك الله فيكن.
> 
> من الذي يتنفس بدون أنف ورئتين ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أكرمكِ الله وأقر عينكِ بصلاح أبنائكِ أخيتنا الكريمة أم عبد الرحمن

لعل الذي يتنفس بلا أنف ورئتين هو قرين الذي يُعسعس بلا رجلين..

{وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا عَسْعَسَ * وَالصُّبْحِ إِذَا تَنَفَّسَ}

شكر الله لكِ 
ننتظر المزيد..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

نعم أصبت أختنا التوحيد بارك الله فيك ووفقك الباري.

----------


## مروة عاشور

وفيكِ بارك الله ونفع بكِ وجزاكِ عنا كل خير

السؤال هذه المرة في متشابه القرآن:

أربع آيات متتاليات مكررات في سورتين مختلفتين, بنفس الترتيب.

----------


## حكمة

> وفيكِ بارك الله ونفع بكِ وجزاكِ عنا كل خير
> السؤال هذه المرة في متشابه القرآن:
> أربع آيات متتاليات مكررات في سورتين مختلفتين, بنفس الترتيب.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله
الآيات الأربع المتتاليات والمكررات في سورتين مختلفتين وبنفس الترتيب 
هن :
الآية رقم 5، 6، 7 ،8 في سورة المؤمنون
وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ (5) إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ (6) فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ (7) وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ (8)
والآية رقم 29 ، 30 ، 31 ، 32 في سورة المعارج 
وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ (29) إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ (30) فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ (31) وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ (32) 

سبحان الله ففي تشابه الآيات وتكرارها وترتيبها  لآيات لأولي الألباب .. جعلنا الله وإياكم منهم
اللهم آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين آمين

إجابة موفقة, وفقكِ الله لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

أثابكم الله وبارك في جهودكم ..
هل للمسابقةِ من بقيةٍ ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أثابكم الله وبارك في جهودكم ..
> هل للمسابقةِ من بقيةٍ ؟


آمين آمين وإياكِ أخيتي

نعم لها بقية, هل أنتِ لها؟

سؤال لغوي:

"الحلواني يناول حلا"

ماذا تلاحظين في هذه الجملة؟؟

----------


## توحيدة

كنت أود أن أشارك في هذه المسابقة الجميلة 
ولكن سأحاول إن شاء الله في أسئلة مقبلة

----------


## مروة عاشور

> كنت أود أن أشارك في هذه المسابقة الجميلة 
> ولكن سأحاول إن شاء الله في أسئلة مقبلة


حياكِ الله معنا

فلتحاولي الإجابة على السؤال المطروح..

"الحلواني يناول حلا"

ما الغريب في هذه الجملة؟

----------


## توحيدة

الغريب بالجملة
كلمة الحلواني قسمت يناول حلا ف يناول حلا من حلواني

----------


## حكمة

> الغريب بالجملة
> كلمة الحلواني قسمت يناول حلا ف يناول حلا من حلواني


تبارك الرحمن أخيتي توحيدة موفقة بإذن الله
الغريب أيضا وللتوضيح :
أن كلمة 
(الحلواني)
 
إذا قراءناها من الأخير تعطينا 

(يناول حلا)

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله لكِ مشاركتكِ وبارك فيكِ أختنا ( توحيدة ) ملاحظة طيبة.

أحسن الله إليكِ ( حكمة ), ووفقكِ لكل خير
نعم, ومن تلك الجُمل التي تقرأ من الجهتين:

كرسي العلا يسرك

كل همّ مهلك

دام علا العماد

----------


## توحيدة

شكر الله لكِ مشاركتكِ وبارك فيكِ أختنا ( توحيدة ) ملاحظة طيبة.
الشكر لك أختي وأشكر على رفعك لروحي المعنوية

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين, وبارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ كل خير..

----------


## مروة عاشور

عن عبادة بن الصامت - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج يخبر بليلة القدر فتلاحى رجلان من المسلمين فقال: ((إني خرجت لأخبركم بليلة القدر وإنه تلاحى فلان وفلان فرفعت وعسى أن يكون خيرا لكم التمسوها في السبع والتسع والخمس)) 

والسؤال:

اذكري اسمي الرجلين ( الصاحبيين ) الذين ذكرَهما ابن حجر في شرحه للحديث أنهما تلاحيا تلك الليلة؟

----------


## حكمة

> عن عبادة بن الصامت - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج يخبر بليلة القدر فتلاحى رجلان من المسلمين فقال: ((إني خرجت لأخبركم بليلة القدر وإنه تلاحى فلان وفلان فرفعت وعسى أن يكون خيرا لكم التمسوها في السبع والتسع والخمس)) 
> 
> والسؤال:
> 
> اذكري اسمي الرجلين ( الصاحبيين ) الذين ذكرَهما ابن حجر في شرحه للحديث أنهما تلاحيا تلك الليلة؟


و من بعد البحث والتنقيب في كتاب :
فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري
أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني

الرجلان الصحابيان هما :
 عبد الله بن أبي حدرد وكعب بن مالك 
والله أعلم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> و من بعد البحث والتنقيب في كتاب :
> فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري
> أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني
> 
> الرجلان الصحابيان هما :
>  عبد الله بن أبي حدرد وكعب بن مالك 
> والله أعلم


بورك فيكِ وفي بحثكِ
نعم هما عبد الله بن أبي حدرد وكعب بن مالك رضي الله عنهما
قال ابن حجر - رحمه الله:

 "قوله رجلان: قيل هما عبد الله بن أبي حدرد وكعب بن مالك ذكره بن دحية ولم يذكر له مستندا".

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

رجل أمَّ المصلين وفخذه بادية وصلاته صحيحة كيف ؟؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> رجل أمَّ المصلين وفخذه بادية وصلاته صحيحة كيف ؟؟؟


بارك الله فيكِ

الجواب يعتمد على التلاعب بألفاظ اللغة, فلعل إحدى الأخوات تنشط للإجابة..

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> رجل أمَّ المصلين وفخذه بادية وصلاته صحيحة كيف ؟؟؟





> بارك الله فيكِ
> 
> الجواب يعتمد على التلاعب بألفاظ اللغة, فلعل إحدى الأخوات تنشط للإجابة..


نعم أظنه كما قالت الأستاذة الفاضلة ففي لسان العرب :
" وفَخَّذَ الرجلَ: نَفره من حيه الذين هم أَقرب عشيرته إِليه "
ومن كانت عشيرته في البادية وأم الناس فصلاته صحيحة !
..
وأيضا .. صلاة العريان .. والله أعلم وأحكم .. فلتصوبن لي .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> نعم أظنه كما قالت الأستاذة الفاضلة ففي لسان العرب :
> " وفَخَّذَ الرجلَ: نَفره من حيه الذين هم أَقرب عشيرته إِليه "
> ومن كانت عشيرته في البادية وأم الناس فصلاته صحيحة !
> ..
> وأيضا .. صلاة العريان .. والله أعلم وأحكم .. فلتصوبن لي .



نعم أصبت بارك الله فيكِ

 فخذه معناها عشيرته " الفخذ تطلق على العشيرة " وبادية أي يسكنون البادية.

----------


## طالبة فقه

سؤال : آية واحدة في القرآن جاءت ( ما ) فيها موصوله وبعدها( الا ) ماهي ؟
و من لها  :Smile:  ؟

----------


## طالبة فقه

هل اكتب الاجابه ؟ :Smile:

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

موضوع شيق جدا وماتع ومفيد
استمتعت كثيرا بقراءته

----------


## لجين الندى

في سورة هود آية (107) :
قال تعالى : ( خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض الا ما شاء ربك إن ربك فعال لما يريد )

هل أصبت أم أني مخطئة ؟

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيك اختي لجين

لا للاسف الاجابه خاطئه

الايه هي: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: واذا اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون الا الله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 سؤال أطرحه بين أيدي أخواتي طالبات العلم.......آية كريمة جمعت ثلاث هاءات متتالية.. ماهي؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
>  سؤال أطرحه بين أيدي أخواتي طالبات العلم.......آية كريمة جمعت ثلاث هاءات متتالية.. ماهي؟


وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
حياكِ الله معنا في تنشيط الذاكرة

لعل الإجابة:
{أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ ...}

----------


## مروة عاشور

والآن سؤال شائق خفيف, لكن بحاجة لمزيد من التفكير قبل طرح الإجابة..

تأملي جيدًا هذه الحافلة وقرري: في أي اتجاه تتحرك؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

لن أقبل إجابة إلا مع تعليل, أو توضيح!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحافلة متوقفة لعدم وجود مكان للسائق

----------


## مروة عاشور

محاولة طيّبة بارك الله فيكِ

مكان السائق في أحد طرفي الحافلة, لكن التقسيم الداخلي للحافلة غير موضح, إنما التقسيم الخارجي فقط, وللتسهيل فإن التقسيم الخارجي هو الذي سيقودنا للحل.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

ما شاءَ الله،
موضوع جميل: )

عنِّي... كنتُ أتأمَّلُها أمس، فلم أدرِ هل رؤيَتي سليمة، أم أنَّهُ كانَ يُخيَّلُ إليّ><
علَّ العجلَ في الجهة اليُمنى (بالنِّسبةِ إليّ) اليُسرى (بالنِّسبة للجهاز) يبدو أصغرَ مِنَ الآخر، 
وطالما الأمرُ كذلك... فالحافلةُ تتحرَّكُ في هذا الاتِّجاه... فنحنُ نرى البعيدَ صغيرًا.

والعتبُ على النَّظر في حال الخطأ^_^!

----------


## مروة عاشور

لأول مرة ألحظ نفس ما قلتِ, وكأن هناك فارق يسير في الحجم بينهما

لكن الصورة مأخوذة ( مرسومة ) من الواجهة تمامًا أي أن جنبي الحافلة مستويان, واللغز في مكان آخر قريب مما تفضلتِ بذكره, فهل من محاولات؟؟

للعلم أنا أخفقت في حلها!

----------


## لجين الندى

أنا كذلك من أمس قرأتها
رجعتيني لأيام المدرسة وجعلتيني أسترجع الحافلة بكل ما فيها<< ابتسامة 
وهذه محاولتي 

مما ألاحظه أن باب الحافلة غير موجود 
والباب عادة يكون في اليمين .. والسائق يكون على اليسار 
وبما أن الباب غير موجود فهذا الاتجاه الأيسر للحافلة 
وهي تتجه الى اليسار 

ها أختي التوحيد هل وُفقت في الاجابة .. ان كانت صحيحة أريد جائزة .. ابتسامة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

: )
ما المقصودُ بأنَّ الصُّورة مرسومَةٌ مِنَ الواجِهة؟؟
لا زِلنا لم نعجَز فمن فضلِك لا تُعلمينا بالحلِّ الآن... إلا لو كانَ جوابُ الحبيبةِ صائِبًا.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> : )
> ما المقصودُ بأنَّ الصُّورة مرسومَةٌ مِنَ الواجِهة؟؟
> لا زِلنا لم نعجَز فمن فضلِك لا تُعلمينا بالحلِّ الآن... إلا لو كانَ جوابُ الحبيبةِ صائِبًا.


المقصود أن الصورة من الجهة الجانبية دون انحراف في الزاوية, وقد أتت لجين بالحل فعلا.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وهذه محاولتي 
> 
> مما ألاحظه أن باب الحافلة غير موجود 
> والباب عادة يكون في اليمين .. والسائق يكون على اليسار 
> وبما أن الباب غير موجود فهذا الاتجاه الأيسر للحافلة 
> وهي تتجه الى اليسار 
> 
> ها أختي التوحيد هل وُفقت في الاجابة .. ان كانت صحيحة أريد جائزة .. ابتسامة


لكِ ما تشائين, لكن هل كانت مجرد ملاحظة وتفكير؟ أم أنها مخلوطة ببحث قوقلي؟!
إن كانت الإجابة نتيجة تفكيركِ حقًا فأنتِ أول من أتى بالجواب فيمن أعلم؛ فاللهم بارك.

----------


## لجين الندى

> لكِ ما تشائين, لكن هل كانت مجرد ملاحظة وتفكير؟ أم أنها مخلوطة ببحث قوقلي؟!


بل هي مخلوطة ببحث أُسري .. ابتسامة

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بل هي مخلوطة ببحث أُسري .. ابتسامة


فالهدية إذن لمن أتى بالجواب : )
بارك الله لكِ في أهلكِ وشكر لكِ مشاركتكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال العيد..

غضب أحد الآباء الأثرياء على أحد أبنائه فقرر أن يحرمه نصيبه في التركه, ولم يكن له إلا ولداه ( محمد ) و( سعد ) فكتب في وصيته : " المال والبيوت لمحمد " 
فاحتال سعد وغير حرفًا واحدًا ( إضافة أو حذفًا أو استبدالا ) في الوصية ليشارك أخاه التركه, فماذا فعل؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

المال أو البيوت لمحمد

----------


## مروة عاشور

سرعة إجابة, جعلكِ الله من السابقين.

----------


## هدير

> والآن سؤال شائق خفيف, لكن بحاجة لمزيد من التفكير قبل طرح الإجابة..
> 
> تأملي جيدًا هذه الحافلة وقرري: في أي اتجاه تتحرك؟



إلى الأمام ياأستاذة 
وسبب لأننا مسلمين ولابد أن نسير إلى الأمام دائما .

----------


## هدير

نريد سؤال آخر

----------


## مروة عاشور

> نريد سؤال آخر


هل ستكونين حاضرة؟
نعم
ترقبي إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم لؤي

وهناك احتمال أخر :
أن يكون أحمد شقيقا لوالد صالح , و أخا لأمه من الرضاعة .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أنا كذلك من أمس قرأتها
> رجعتيني لأيام المدرسة وجعلتيني أسترجع الحافلة بكل ما فيها<< ابتسامة 
> وهذه محاولتي 
> 
> مما ألاحظه أن باب الحافلة غير موجود 
> والباب عادة يكون في اليمين .. والسائق يكون على اليسار 
> وبما أن الباب غير موجود فهذا الاتجاه الأيسر للحافلة 
> وهي تتجه الى اليسار 
> 
> ها أختي التوحيد هل وُفقت في الاجابة .. ان كانت صحيحة أريد جائزة .. ابتسامة



أحب الأذكياء ^_^

زادك الله من فضله

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أحب الأذكياء ^_^
> 
> زادك الله من فضله


في انتظار مشاركة منكِ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

السؤال:

كلتمان في القرآن على ورزن " انْفِعال "؟

وإن لم تتمكن من استحضارها من القرآن, فمثال بأي كلمة على هذا الوزن وستعتبر نصف إجابة.

----------


## هدير

> السؤال:
> 
> كلتمان في القرآن على ورزن " انْفِعال "؟
> 
> وإن لم تتمكن من استحضارها من القرآن, فمثال بأي كلمة على هذا الوزن وستعتبر نصف إجابة.


أستاذة مافيه مساعدة ؟ يعني في أي جزء نبحث ؟
كلمة انشقاق هل هي صحيحة ؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الكلمات ستكون مثل انطلاق > طلق
انبجاس > بجس

اما انشقاق فلا اعلم لان اساسها شقق

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اممم لا أدري 
لا تحضرُنِي إلّا كلمة انبعاث في قولِ اللهِ تعالى: "ولكن كرهَ اللهُ انبعاثَهُم فثبّطَهُم وقيلَ اقعُدوا معَ القاعِدِين" [التّوبة]
بَ/عَ/ثَ 
فَ/عَ/لَ
ا/ن/بِ/ع/ا/ث
ا/ن/فِ/ع/ا/ل

هذا لو كان ما أتذكّرُهُ في الصّرف صحيح: )

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أرجو تعديل كلمة اقعدوا لم أنتبه لها إلا حين دخلت لتوّي: (

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الكلمة الاخرى انفصام اظنها في سورة البقرة << استعنت بأخت تلاوتها سريعة تبارك الله ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
حاولت البحث في كلمات القرآن أثناء التلاوة لكن بعد قليل وجدت أني أكاد أقرأ بالأوزان لأجد الإجابة فاستقبحت فعلي (ابتسامة)

أظن أختنا مروة لن تعترض على إجابات الأخوات (ابتسامة)

لكن سأشارك بكلمات لم ترد في القرآن

انكسار
انحدار
انفراج
انقلاب
انشغال
انصرام
انزلاق

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

طالما تأخرت أختنا مروة ..

فيبدو أن هناك خطأ ما في الإجابات؟؟!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> كلمة انشقاق هل هي صحيحة ؟


نعم انشقاق صحيحة, 

ا/ن/ش/ق/ا/ق
ا/ن/ف/ع/ا/ل

لكني لم أقصد أسماء السور, وإنما عنيت كلمات القرآن نفسها.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أرجو تعديل كلمة اقعدوا لم أنتبه لها إلا حين دخلت لتوّي: (


بوركتِ, تم التعديل.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لا تحضرُنِي إلّا كلمة انبعاث في قولِ اللهِ تعالى: "ولكن كرهَ اللهُ انبعاثَهُم فثبّطَهُم وقيلَ اقعُدوا معَ القاعِدِين" [التّوبة]
> بَ/عَ/ثَ 
> فَ/عَ/لَ
> ا/ن/بِ/ع/ا/ث
> ا/ن/فِ/ع/ا/ل
> 
> هذا لو كان ما أتذكّرُهُ في الصّرف صحيح: )


أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ..




> الكلمة الاخرى انفصام اظنها في سورة البقرة << استعنت بأخت تلاوتها سريعة تبارك الله ^_^


بارك الله فيكِ وفيها, نعم هي انفصام في قوله - تعالى: {فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}




> طالما تأخرت أختنا مروة ..
> 
> فيبدو أن هناك خطأ ما في الإجابات؟؟!!


لعل الخطأ في مكان آخر : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أين؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> حاولت البحث في كلمات القرآن أثناء التلاوة لكن بعد قليل وجدت أني أكاد أقرأ بالأوزان لأجد الإجابة فاستقبحت فعلي (ابتسامة)
> 
> أظن أختنا مروة لن تعترض على إجابات الأخوات (ابتسامة)
> 
> لكن سأشارك بكلمات لم ترد في القرآن
> 
> انكسار
> انحدار
> ...


أحسن الله إليكِ, وما قصدتُ إلا الاستحضار الذهني في غير وقت التلاوة, وكل ما تفضلتِ بذكره صحيح الوزن.

----------


## مروة عاشور

من تضع لنا سؤالا؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

هذا سؤال لغوي 

" ما الفرق بين الفعل يَحْزَن و يَحْزُن ؟ مع شاهد إن تيسر؟ "

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

لا يجوزُ لنا البحثُ صحيح؟ إذًا ما أعرفُهُ سأتبرّعُ به وفقط (ابتسامة)
{ولا تَحْزَن عليهِم ولا تكُ في ضَيقٍ ممّا يمكُرُون}
{ومن كَفَرَ فلا يحزُنكَ كُفرُه}
ولا شكّ هُناكَ شواهدُ أُخرَى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أظن يجوز البحث

وقد بحثت من أول ما وضعت الأستاذة سؤالها والإجابة في جيبي مما يقرب من ثلاث ساعات  ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكما
لم أُفكر في البحث, وهو غير مسموح إلا أن نعجز عن الإجابة : )




> {ولا تَحْزَن عليهِم ولا تكُ في ضَيقٍ ممّا يمكُرُون}
> {ومن كَفَرَ فلا يحزُنكَ كُفرُه}


بوركتِ
وأين الفرق في المعنى بين الفعلين؟؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

في التفسير
{ وَلا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ } لا تغتم في إعراضهم عنك
{ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَلا يَحْزُنْكَ كُفْرُهُ } لأنك أديت ما عليك، من الدعوة والبلاغ، فإذا لم يهتد، فقد وجب أجرك على اللّه، ولم يبق للحزن موضع على عدم اهتدائه، لأنه لو كان فيه خير، لهداه اللّه

الاولى لا تحزن من تصرفهم تجاهك
الثانية لا يحزنك تصرفهم في حق انفسهم

بصراحة صعبة التعبير بس هذا ما فهمته منها

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ.




> بصراحة صعبة التعبير بس هذا ما فهمته منها


حزِنَ يحزَنُ فعل لازم "هو الذي حزِنَ بنفسه"
حَزَنَ يحزُن فعل متعد "حّزّنه أمرٌ ما".

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يا أستاذة احذفي شرط عدم البحث لو سمحتي 

هكذا لن يمكنني المشاركة لأني لن أعرف الإجابة بدون بحث (وجه حزين)

----------


## الرضى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الفعلُ المجرَّدُ (حَزِنَ)، بكسر الزاي، فعلٌ لازمٌ، ومضارِعهُ: (يَحْزَنُ)، بفتح الزاي، ويعني: (اتصاف الفاعل بالحزن). فإذا قلنا: (حَزِنَتْ سَارَةُ)، فالمقصود أنّ سارة اتَّصفت بالحزن.
أمّا الفعلُ المجرَّدُ (حَزَنَ) بفتح الزاي، فهو فعلٌ متعدٍّ، ومضارعه: (يَحْزُنُ)، بضمِّ الزاي، وهو يدلُّ على أنَّ الفاعل يتسبَّبُ في جعل المفعول به مُتَّصِفًا بالحزن. نقولُ مثلًا: (حَزَنَ سَارَةَ أَبُوهَا)، أي: أنَّ أباها جعلها تتَّصفُ بالحزنِ.
       ومن شواهد (حَزِنَ يَحْزَنُ) اللازم قوله تعالى: {فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } [البقرة: 38]. والمعنى: ولا هم يتصفون بالحزن.
       ومن شواهد (حَزَنَ يَحْزُنُ) المتعدّي قوله تعالى: {وَلَا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلَّا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 176]. والمعنى: ولا يجعلك الذين يسارعون في الكفر تتصف بالحزن.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الفعلُ المجرَّدُ (حَزِنَ)، بكسر الزاي، فعلٌ لازمٌ، ومضارِعهُ: (يَحْزَنُ)، بفتح الزاي، ويعني: (اتصاف الفاعل بالحزن). فإذا قلنا: (حَزِنَتْ سَارَةُ)، فالمقصود أنّ سارة اتَّصفت بالحزن.
> أمّا الفعلُ المجرَّدُ (حَزَنَ) بفتح الزاي، فهو فعلٌ متعدٍّ، ومضارعه: (يَحْزُنُ)، بضمِّ الزاي، وهو يدلُّ على أنَّ الفاعل يتسبَّبُ في جعل المفعول به مُتَّصِفًا بالحزن. نقولُ مثلًا: (حَزَنَ سَارَةَ أَبُوهَا)، أي: أنَّ أباها جعلها تتَّصفُ بالحزنِ.
>        ومن شواهد (حَزِنَ يَحْزَنُ) اللازم قوله تعالى: {فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } [البقرة: 38]. والمعنى: ولا هم يتصفون بالحزن.
>        ومن شواهد (حَزَنَ يَحْزُنُ) المتعدّي قوله تعالى: {وَلَا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلَّا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 176]. والمعنى: ولا يجعلك الذين يسارعون في الكفر تتصف بالحزن.


 (سارة) في هذا المنتدى لم تحزَن ولم تتصف بالحزن وطول النهار "مبتسمة" وعندما تراسل الأخوات يضحكن
 ولم يحزِنها غير شرط الأستاذة مروة بعدم البحث (ابتسامة)

أهلا بك أختنا في المجلس
حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## الرضى

عفوا... كان مجرد تمثيل للتقريب، لا أكثر... وشكرا على الترحيب.

----------


## الرضى

بيت المرأة شماله البلدة

----------


## الرضى

بإضافة حرف الهاء نقول: بيت المرأة شماله البلدة

----------


## الرضى

نضيف حرف الهاء إلى كلمة شمال: بيت المرأة شماله البلدة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الفعلُ المجرَّدُ (حَزِنَ)، بكسر الزاي، فعلٌ لازمٌ، ومضارِعهُ: (يَحْزَنُ)، بفتح الزاي، ويعني: (اتصاف الفاعل بالحزن). فإذا قلنا: (حَزِنَتْ سَارَةُ)، فالمقصود أنّ سارة اتَّصفت بالحزن.
> أمّا الفعلُ المجرَّدُ (حَزَنَ) بفتح الزاي، فهو فعلٌ متعدٍّ، ومضارعه: (يَحْزُنُ)، بضمِّ الزاي، وهو يدلُّ على أنَّ الفاعل يتسبَّبُ في جعل المفعول به مُتَّصِفًا بالحزن. نقولُ مثلًا: (حَزَنَ سَارَةَ أَبُوهَا)، أي: أنَّ أباها جعلها تتَّصفُ بالحزنِ.
>        ومن شواهد (حَزِنَ يَحْزَنُ) اللازم قوله تعالى: {فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } [البقرة: 38]. والمعنى: ولا هم يتصفون بالحزن.
>        ومن شواهد (حَزَنَ يَحْزُنُ) المتعدّي قوله تعالى: {وَلَا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلَّا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 176]. والمعنى: ولا يجعلك الذين يسارعون في الكفر تتصف بالحزن.


ما شاء الله
الان شعرت ان للنحو متعة في التعلم : )

----------


## الرضى

سؤال: 
إذا قلنا: (أَتَانَا أَبِيكَ مِنَ السُّوقِ). فما هو المسوغ لجرّ كلمة (أبيك) بالياء، وما إعرابها؟؟

----------


## الرضى

هذا لغز نحوي... إذا أردتنّ الحلّ.. فأعلمنني خلال دقائق... وإلّا فسأجيب عنه، إن كنتنّ مشغولات.

----------


## الرضى

(أَتَانَا أَبِيكَ مِنَ السُّوقِ):
أَتَانَا: مبتدأ مرفوع، وعلامة رفعه (الألف)؛ لأنه مثنى (الأتان)، وهي أنثى الحمار، والأصل: (أَتَانَانِ)، بالنون، لكنها حذفت عند الإضافة. وهو مضاف. 
أبيك: (أبي) مضاف إليه مجرور، وعلامة جره الياء؛ لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة. وهو مضاف.    والكاف: ضمير متصل مبني في محل جرّ مضاف إليه. 
من السوق: جار ومجرور.

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال منطقي

"حُكم على سجين بالموت, وكفرصة أخيرة أعطاها الحاكم, وضعه في سجن له بابان, أحدهما يؤدي إلى خارج السجن والآخر إلى سجن لا خروج منه, وعلى كل باب حارس, أحد الحُراس لا يقول إلا صدقًا والآخر لا يقول إلا كذبًا, وليس له إلا سؤال واحد يطرحه على حارس واحد مستفسرًا عن الباب الذي فيه حريته"

فماذا عساه أن يفعل؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ممكن تعطيني اسم الكتاب الذي به تلك الالغاز (ابتسامة)

كل سؤال افكر فيه اجده فاشل ولن يخرجه

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

طيب المنطق بيقوا اين يقف الحارس الكاذب؟ على باب الحرية ام باب السجن الاخر ؟؟
اظن معرفة المعلومة هذه تساعد في صياغة السؤال

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اظن المنطق يقول ان الكاذب يقف على باب الحرية وبالتالي السؤال سيكون
هل الملك صادق في ان احد البابين فيه حريتي؟؟
ان قال نعم فهذا هو الحارس الصدوق فيتركه ويذهب للباب الاخر

وان قال لا فهو الحارس الكاذب الذي يقف على باب الحرية

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ممكن تعطيني اسم الكتاب الذي به تلك الالغاز (ابتسامة)
> 
> كل سؤال افكر فيه اجده فاشل ولن يخرجه


: ) لا أعتمد على كتاب بعينه, والكثير من الأسئلة استحضره من الذاكرة, وإن كنت أخذت بعضها من كتاب للشيخ العريفي لا أذكر اسمه, ربما "الألغاز الفقهية " إن شئتِ بحثت لكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> طيب المنطق بيقوا اين يقف الحارس الكاذب؟ على باب الحرية ام باب السجن الاخر ؟؟
> اظن معرفة المعلومة هذه تساعد في صياغة السؤال


لن تفيد هذه المعلومة, ولن نحتاج إليها, وسواء كان الصادق يقف على باب الحرية أو العكس فالسؤال لن يختلف..
والملك صادق فيما قال.

أظن لو ضعتْ إحدانا نفسها مكان ذلك السجين ستُخرج أفكارًا فعالة؛ إذ الحاجة أم الاختراع : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

حسنا سأجيب ولكني بحثت يا أستاذة وأهمس في أذنيك "جايبالنا أصعب لغز منطقي في العالم" سامحك الله ^_^

سيسأل أحدهما: """إذا سألت الحارس الآخر أي البابين يقود إلى السجن فبماذا سيجيب؟؟"""
ثم يسلك الباب الذي سيشير إليه.

إلى هنا انتهى دور البحث والنقل المعدل ليناسب سياق السؤال
والآن دوري في الشرح عشان أثبت برضه أني عندي شيء من الذكاء ^_^

إذا سأل الكاذب طالبا منه الإجابة: ماذا سيجيب صديقك الحارس الآخر عن السؤال : أين باب السجن؟
فسيعكس الكاذب إجابة الصادق أن باب السجن كذا، وبهذا تكون إجابة الكاذب النهائية = هي باب الحرية.

وإذا سأل الصادق عن إجابة الحارس الكاذب فسيرد الحارس الصادق صادقا ناقلا إجابة الكاذب كما هي، وإجابة الكاذب هي عكس الحقيقة بمعنى أنه سيجيب عن السؤال "أين باب السجن؟" بالدلالة عن باب الحرية.

ففي الحالتين ستكون الإجابة التي سيحصل عليها = باب الحرية.

لكن في الواقع الأسئلة المنطقية هي ليست واقعية بمعنى افتراض المطلق هذا متخيل في الأذهان فحسب، فلا يشترط أن يكون الكاذب كاذبا دائما بل قد يصدق وهو كذوب، ولا يشترط أن يكون الصادق صادقا دوما بل قد يكذب ولو بغير قصد...وهكذا فالدنيا ليست بهذه المثالية ...المنطقية

وأنتهز الفرصة وأعمل إعلان عن هذا اللغز الذي طرحته سابقا والنقاش فيه مفيد جدا 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%21&highlight=

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سبحان الله فاتني السؤال ده : )
لكن مروة قالت لك سؤال واحد لحارس واحد وليس لكل حارس سؤال ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هو سؤال لحارس واحد فعلا وليس للاثنين، وهو السؤال بالأحمر أعلاه.

لكن في الشرح  وضعت لك الاحتمالات المنطقية حال وقوع السؤال للكاذب أو للصادق

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله
بحث مميز : )
هذا من أيسر الألغاز المنطقية ولولا أني لا أحبها, لأتيتكن بالمزيد.

الفاضلة أم عبد الرحمن, هل شرح الأستاذة سارة واضح أم مازال هناك ما يحتاج لتوضيح؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أنا فهمت وجهة نظرها ان الكاذب سيوجهه الى عكس باب الحرية
والصادق سيوجهه الى باب السجن
لكني لم افهم كيف سيعرف اذا كان الحارس صادق ام كاذب ليعلم اين هو باب الحرية؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

ليس بحاجة لمعرفة أيهما الصادق أو الكاذب, لماذا؟

- عندما يسأل أحد الحُراس: سل صاحبك عن باب الحرية؟
فالحالات التي لدينا:

1- أن يكون الذي سأله هو الصادق, فما سيحدث حينها؟ 
سيذهب هذا الصادق للكاذب ويسأله: أين باب الحرية؟ 
فيقول: الكاذب: إنه الباب الأول, فسيخبره الحارس بما قال دون تغيير؛ لأنه صادق, وعليه حينها أن يعلم أنه الباب الثاني.

2- أن يكون الذي سأله هو الكاذب, فما سيحدث حينها؟ 
سيذهب الكاذب إلى الصادق ويسأله: أين باب الحرية؟ فيقول: إنه الباب الأول, فسيخبره الحارس بعكس ما قال أي سيقول له: إنه الباب الثاني؛ لأنه كاذب, وعليه حينها أن يعلم أنه الباب الثاني.

أي أن الجواب سيكون عكس ما يقول الحارس؛ لأنه سيمر على الكاذب في جميع الأحوال, وإن شئتِ فضعي بعض الاحتمالات وضعي أسماء للحارسين وتتبعي خط سير الأسئلة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أها الآن فهمت

بارك الرحمن فيك

ظننت سؤال الأستاذة سارة هو مباشر للحارس (أين الباب الذي يقودني للسجن)
لذلك لم أستوعبها

----------


## مريم المجدلية

لغز:
لماذا لا يتزوج الرجل أخت أرملته؟؟

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

حيّاكِ الله أُختنا: )

وهل ترمّلَت إلّا بفقدِه^_^!<<لا وبعد ما ترمّلت بسببه ناوي يتزوّج عليها!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ياااااا ام عبد الرحمن هو كذلك سؤالي غن باب السجن فيسلكه او سؤال مروة عن باب الحرية فيسلك عكسه ^_^

----------


## لجين الندى

> أحب الأذكياء ^_^
> 
> زادك الله من فضله





> حسنا سأجيب ولكني بحثت يا أستاذة وأهمس في أذنيك "جايبالنا أصعب لغز منطقي في العالم" سامحك الله ^_^
> 
> سيسأل أحدهما: """إذا سألت الحارس الآخر أي البابين يقود إلى السجن فبماذا سيجيب؟؟"""
> ثم يسلك الباب الذي سيشير إليه.
> 
> إلى هنا انتهى دور البحث والنقل المعدل ليناسب سياق السؤال
> والآن دوري في الشرح عشان أثبت برضه أني عندي شيء من الذكاء ^_^
> 
> إذا سأل الكاذب طالبا منه الإجابة: ماذا سيجيب صديقك الحارس الآخر عن السؤال : أين باب السجن؟
> ...


وأنا كذلك أحب الأذكياء  :  )
زادك الله من فضله ..ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> حيّاكِ الله أُختنا: )
> 
> وهل ترمّلَت إلّا بفقدِه^_^!<<لا وبعد ما ترمّلت بسببه ناوي يتزوّج عليها!!


: )
رحمه الله, ولعلها تتزوج هي من أخيه.

----------


## مريم المجدلية

لغز:
إنسان وزوجته لا هو من بني آدم و لا هي من بنات حواء؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لغز:
> إنسان وزوجته لا هو من بني آدم و لا هي من بنات حواء؟


هذا ذكرني بلغز آخر, وإجابة الأول في إجابة الآخر:

ابن أمك وابن أبيك, وليس بأخيك؟

----------


## مريم المجدلية

لغز:
أطرش يريد أن يطلب مِقــــصّــــًـ  ا من أبكم، ماذا يفعل؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

فما يمنعه؟!
جميل : )

----------


## مريم المجدلية

لغز:
ما هي أكبر جزيرة موجودة في العالم قبل اكتشاف أستراليا؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

فأين تصحيح ما سبق؟

----------


## مريم المجدلية

لم أفهم معنى قولك: ((فأين تصحيح ما سبق؟)).

----------


## مروة عاشور

إجابات الألغاز السابقة, هل هي صحيحة؟

----------


## مريم المجدلية

نعم صحيحة، ولكنّها ليست مباشرة، أي: تعتمدين في الإجابة على الأسلوب الأدبي البليغ، لا على الأسلوب العلميّ الجافّ المباشر، وهو المناسب في مقام الألغاز المنطقية، وإن كان أسلوبك الأدبي يوحي بامتلاك صاحبته سليقة لغويّة، وممارسة أدبية، ودراية في التعبير البليغ... ولست أبالغ في ذلك أبدًا.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ, هذا من جميل ظنكِ وحُسن خلقكِ




> لغز:
> ما هي أكبر جزيرة موجودة في العالم قبل اكتشاف أستراليا؟


قيل لها: تم اكتشاف غاز الأكسجين سنة كذا...
فشهقتْ وقالتْ: وماذا كان يتنفس الناس قبل ذلك؟!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> نعم صحيحة، ولكنّها ليست مباشرة، أي: تعتمدين في الإجابة على الأسلوب الأدبي البليغ، لا على الأسلوب العلميّ الجافّ المباشر، وهو المناسب في مقام الألغاز المنطقية، وإن كان أسلوبك الأدبي يوحي بامتلاك صاحبته سليقة لغويّة، وممارسة أدبية، ودراية في التعبير البليغ... ولست أبالغ في ذلك أبدًا.


أصبتِ هي كذلك ولم تبالغي بارك الله فيك وفيها 




> قيل لها: تم اكتشاف غاز الأكسجين سنة كذا...
> فشهقتْ وقالتْ: وماذا كان يتنفس الناس قبل ذلك؟!!


يا الله!! 
حقا ماذا كان يتنفس الناس قبل اكتشاف الأكسجين؟؟!!
طبعا كانوا بيتنفسوا الهواء ^_^
وكل واحد واكتشافه بقة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

^_^!!

عندي امتحانات قريبة جدًّا
فقلت أودّعكُم بلغز طرحه علينا أستاذ الكيمياء العُضويّة!
بس بشرط ممنوع أهل اللّغة يشاركونا: ) إلّا لو كانت الإجابة غير معروفة مُسبقًا، وناتجة عن تفكير... شريرة أنا؟

اللّغز قديم حسب ما وجدت في الشّبكة، لكن عنّي أوّل مرّة أسمع به من الأستاذ: (

عينان عينان ما عين ٌ بمبصرة ...في كلّ عين من العينين نونان
نونان نونان لم يكتبهما قـلـم ٌ... لكـلّ نون من النونين عينان

ما التّفسير؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> عينان عينان ما عين ٌ بمبصرة ...في كلّ عين من العينين نونان
> نونان نونان لم يكتبهما قـلـم ٌ... لكـلّ نون من النونين عينان
> 
> ما التّفسير؟


عينان عينان ما عين ٌ بمبصرة = عين عين
في كلّ عين من العينين نونان = العينين
نونان نونان لم يكتبهما قـلـم = نون نون

عجزت اخمن اكثر خصوصا نصف اجابتي خاطئة على ما  اظن

----------


## سجدة قلب

> ^_^!!
> 
> عندي امتحانات قريبة جدًّا
> فقلت أودّعكُم بلغز طرحه علينا أستاذ الكيمياء العُضويّة!
> بس بشرط ممنوع أهل اللّغة يشاركونا: ) إلّا لو كانت الإجابة غير معروفة مُسبقًا، وناتجة عن تفكير... شريرة أنا؟
> 
> اللّغز قديم حسب ما وجدت في الشّبكة، لكن عنّي أوّل مرّة أسمع به من الأستاذ: (
> 
> عينان عينان ما عين ٌ بمبصرة ...في كلّ عين من العينين نونان
> ...


يسر الله لك أختباراتك  :Smile: 
أعتقد المطلوب هنا شيئين ..أليس كذلك ؟؟



> عينان عينان ما عين ٌ بمبصرة ...في كلّ عين من العينين نونان


العين في اللغة العربية قد يقصد بها عين الماء ...قال تعالى  ( فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون ) 
والنون في اللغة أيضا قد يقصد به الحوت ( وذا النون ) أي صاحب الحوت وهو سيدنا يونس 
فتكون عينان ماء فيهما حوتان 
وكل حوت منهما فيه عينان ( أي عينان يبصر بهما )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ^_^!!
> 
> عندي امتحانات قريبة جدًّا
> فقلت أودّعكُم بلغز طرحه علينا أستاذ الكيمياء العُضويّة!
> بس بشرط ممنوع أهل اللّغة يشاركونا: ) إلّا لو كانت الإجابة غير معروفة مُسبقًا، وناتجة عن تفكير... شريرة أنا؟
> 
> اللّغز قديم حسب ما وجدت في الشّبكة، لكن عنّي أوّل مرّة أسمع به من الأستاذ: (
> 
> عينان عينان ما عين ٌ بمبصرة ...في كلّ عين من العينين نونان
> ...


يعني الناس تحط ألغاز وتمشي؟؟ ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> عينان عينان ما عين ٌ بمبصرة = عين عين
> في كلّ عين من العينين نونان = العينين
> نونان نونان لم يكتبهما قـلـم = نون نون
> 
> عجزت اخمن اكثر خصوصا نصف اجابتي خاطئة على ما  اظن


في تخمينِك بعضُ الأشياءِ لا أفهمُها^_^
العينُ في عين ليسَت بمُبصرةٍ نعم، لكن في كُلّ عينٍ من العينينِ نونٌ واحدة وليست نونان : ))
وكيفَ لا يكتُبِ القلمُ نونَ نون؟

جوزيتِ خيرًا يا غالية...
استعيني بعبد المُهيمن مرّة تانية^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> يسر الله لك أختباراتك 
> أعتقد المطلوب هنا شيئين ..أليس كذلك ؟؟
> 
> العين في اللغة العربية قد يقصد بها عين الماء ...قال تعالى  ( فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون ) 
> والنون في اللغة أيضا قد يقصد به الحوت ( وذا النون ) أي صاحب الحوت وهو سيدنا يونس 
> فتكون عينان ماء فيهما حوتان 
> وكل حوت منهما فيه عينان ( أي عينان يبصر بهما )


آمين آمين
اعترفي<<أكُنتِ معَنا في القاعة؟^_^

أحسَنّ اللهُ إليكِ ونفَعَ بكِ، سعِدَ بكِ المجلِسُ وأهلُه()

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> يعني الناس تحط ألغاز وتمشي؟؟ ^_^


من عاشرَ القوم : )

----------


## سجدة قلب

> آمين آمين
> اعترفي<<أكُنتِ معَنا في القاعة؟^_^
> 
> أحسَنّ اللهُ إليكِ ونفَعَ بكِ، سعِدَ بكِ المجلِسُ وأهلُه()


اللهم آمين : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سأطرح عليكن سؤالا 

ما أظن إحداكن تجيب إجابة صحيحة ^_^


طفل صغير نزل تحت سرير
وجلس على السرير والده، ووالدته، وأخوه، وأخته

فعد الطفل أقدامهم فوجدها 7!! وليس فيهم من فقد قدمه!!

كيف ذلك؟؟ ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ما أظن إحداكن تجيب إجابة صحيحة ^_^


لصعوبته أم لسهولته؟

لعله طفلٌ صغيرٌ وأخطأ العدَّ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لصعوبته أم لسهولته؟


بل لسخافته ^_^



> لعله طفلٌ صغيرٌ وأخطأ العدَّ.


هكذا إذن 
يبدو أنك قرأتيه حيث قرأته ^_^

لكنك أفسدت علي متعة تعذيب الأخوات...لن أسامحك على ذلك ^_^

----------


## خنساء

> بل لسخافته ^_^
> 
> 
> هكذا إذن 
> يبدو أنك قرأتيه حيث قرأته ^_^
> 
> لكنك أفسدت علي متعة تعذيب الأخوات...لن أسامحك على ذلك ^_^


يا الله ما هذه القسوة :Smile:  أنا خائفة؟؟أرى عذاباً فيه متعة ^_^,لم أعهدكِ هكذا يا مشرفتي الغالية,
الحمد لله مررت على المسابقة ولم أشترك فيها وإلا أخذت نصيبي,زوّدينا بأخرى إن شئتِ حتى يتسنّى لكِ ما أردتِ
بالإنتظار.....

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يا الله ما هذه القسوة أنا خائفة؟؟أرى عذاباً فيه متعة ^_^,لم أعهدكِ هكذا يا مشرفتي الغالية,
> الحمد لله مررت على المسابقة ولم أشترك فيها وإلا أخذت نصيبي,زوّدينا بأخرى إن شئتِ حتى يتسنّى لكِ ما أردتِ
> بالإنتظار.....


اممممم

ياللإحراج ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

ليس سخيفًا على الإطلاق ولكنه طريفًا
ولم أقرأه, بل طرحت علي إحدى الأخوات قبل سنوات ما يشابهه, فكان سؤالها: سقطتْ بيضة من أعلى بناية تبلغ عدة طوابق على أرض صلبة, ولم تنكسر, فما السبب؟
وبعد أن عصَفتُ بذهني وشرقتُ بأفكاري وغربتُ, ورحتُ أبحث في إمكانية كسر البيضة من الناحية الهندسية وتركيب قشرتها, كانت الإجابة أن الله حفظها من الكسر, وآخر لطفل أخطأ أمرًا على نحو ما ذكرتِ, لكني نسيتُ ما أخطأه, فقستُ على ذلك.

----------


## خنساء

> ليس سخيفًا على الإطلاق ولكنه طريفًا
> ولم أقرأه, بل طرحت علي إحدى الأخوات قبل سنوات ما يشابهه, فكان سؤالها: سقطتْ بيضة من أعلى بناية تبلغ عدة طوابق على أرض صلبة, ولم تنكسر, فما السبب؟
> وبعد أن عصَفتُ بذهني وشرقتُ بأفكاري وغربتُ, ورحتُ أبحث في إمكانية كسر البيضة من الناحية الهندسية وتركيب قشرتها, كانت الإجابة أن الله حفظها من الكسر, وآخر لطفل أخطأ أمرًا على نحو ما ذكرتِ, لكني نسيتُ ما أخطأه, فقستُ على ذلك.


بارك الله فيكِ وإذا أردنا التّبحر في(القياس)فهناك الكثير من الألغاز على هذه الشاكلة مثلاً:
جسر على وشك السقوط لا يستطيع حمل ريشة ,مرّ عليه فيل ضخم ولم يتهاوى الجسر فكيف حصل ذلك؟؟
الاجابة كانت :الله ستر :Smile:

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

ذكُّرتُنّني بنفسي وبالطّلبَةِ بشكلٍ عامٍّ، نظلُّ نبحَثُ في سؤالِ الامتحانِ عن 
شيءٍ خفيٍّ غيرََ موجُودٍ أصلًا لأنّ الفكرة في أذهانِنا هي: لا بُدّ من أن تكونَ أسئلةُ الاختبارِ صعبةً وإلّا فلا !
فنقعُ في الخطإ بسبب هذا التّفكير اللهُ المُستعان...

----------


## خنساء

طيب سأطرح عليكم لغزا قد يكون الكثير منكم سمع به,وهو مما كان ابي يختبرنا به عندما كُنّا صغاراً
من أنا؟؟
إثنان ينظرون لي..
وعشرة يُمسكون بي...
وثلاثون يأكلوني....
وأقع في بطن واحد!!!
فمن أنا ؟وكيف ذلك؟؟

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

عينان
أصابع اليد
أسنان<<لكن منها المُتقاعدة أو المخلوعة أو المُتكاسلة عن الظّهور (ابتسامة)
مؤكّدٌ أنّ البطنَ سيكونُ واحدًا (ابتسامة)

ما رأيُكِ بإجابَتي؟ أهيَ صحيحة؟
أستأذنُكِ بوضعِ سؤالٍ مُلحٍّ قبلَ أن أن تُصحّحي لي وأنتِ الكريمة...
.
.

وأنا أدرُس خطرَ لي هذا السّؤال أن أسألَكُنّ إيّاه
يقولُ العلمُ أنّ أقوى أنواع البروتين هوَ المُكوّنُ لخيطِ العنكبوت الذّي يصنعُ منهُ بيتَه...
فما رأيُكُنّ في علمٍ يُقرّرُ هذا؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يا خنساء خطر لي أن الإجابة هي أي طعام نأكله: تنظر له عينان 
إثنان ينظرون لي..

وعشرة يُمسكون بي...:  الأصابع

وثلاثون يأكلوني....الأسنا  ن والضروس

وأقع في بطن واحد!!! بطن الآكل 

فمن أنا ؟وكيف ذلك؟؟
وقد وافقتني صاحبتنا المشاكسة ^_^

فما رأيك؟؟؟



> عينان
> أصابع اليد
> أسنان<<لكن منها المُتقاعدة أو المخلوعة أو المُتكاسلة عن الظّهور (ابتسامة)
> مؤكّدٌ أنّ البطنَ سيكونُ واحدًا (ابتسامة)
> 
> ما رأيُكِ بإجابَتي؟ أهيَ صحيحة؟
> أستأذنُكِ بوضعِ سؤالٍ مُلحٍّ قبلَ أن أن تُصحّحي لي وأنتِ الكريمة...
> .
> .
> ...


رأيي أنهم لم يقولوا أن البيت أقوى البيوت يا غالية...وسمعت من قبل حلقة من حلقات الإعجاز العلمي تناول بيت العنكبوت والإعجاز في الآية سبحان الله لكني يبدو أنني لم أكمل الحلقة لأني لا أتذكر منها إلا بعض المشاهد!!

يقولون أن الشكل الذي يصنع بيت العنكبوت يجعله أقوى من الفولاذ، وأن البروتين كذلك...لكن الواقع أنه ليس كذلك سبحان الله، وهو ما يوافق الآية

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أنا صاحبتُكُم المُشاكسة!!! (ابتســـامة)

كانَ لُغزًا وليسَ سؤالًا بمعنَى أنّني أنتظرُ الإجابة (ابتسامة)
هاهوَ الجوابُ مُفصّلًا بدلًا من أن أشرَحَ شرحًا مُختصرًا قد يُفهمُ عنّي وقد لا أتسطيعُ التّوضيح...


> *
> من عجائب العنكبوت*
> *هنالك أيضاً معجزة في آية العنكبوت، عندما شبه الله تبارك وتعالى هذا البيت الذي تبنيه العنكبوت شبهه بأعمال الكفار: (مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ) [العنكبوت: 41]. وهنا يخطر سؤال بالذهن: لماذا قال الله تبارك وتعالى هنا (أوهن البيوت)؟* 
> *ويأتي العلماء في القرن العشرين ليكتشفوا أن خيوط العنكبوت هي أقوى الخيوط على الإطلاق، فالخيوط التي يصنعها العنكبوت هي خيوط (مادة هذه الخيوط) قوية جداً وأقوى من الفولاذ بكثير، وهنا يأتي بعض ضعاف القلوب ليقولوا: هذا تناقض بين العلم والقرآن، القرآن يقول (وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ) والعلم يقول: هذه الخيوط قوية جداً.* 
> *وإذا ما تأملنا هذه الآية (وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ) ودرسنا هذا البيت هندسياً نلاحظ أنه لا يمكن بناء بيت من خيوط ويكون هذا البيت ضعيف جداً إلا إذا كانت الخيوط قوية جداً، تأملوا هذه العلاقة العكسية. أي أننا إذا جئنا بخيوط من الفولاذ مثلاً، وبنينا منها بيتاً لن يكون ضعيفاً. وإذا جئنا بخيوط من الحرير، وبنيناها منها بيتاً لن يكون ضعيفاً.* 
> *إلا خيوط العنكبوت ينبغي أن تكون مادتها صلبة جداً وقوية لأنها رفيعة، يعني خيط العنكبوت رفيع جداً لدرجة كبيرة، ومع ذلك تجده لا ينقطع يستطيع أن يبني هذا العنكبوت بيته بهذه الخيوط الرفيعة جداً ولا ينهار هذا البيت، مع أنه سهل الانهيار. لذلك قال تعالى: (مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ).* 
> ** 
> الذي يتعمق ويتفكر في هذه الآية يدرك أن الآية تشير إلى أن خيوط العنكبوت قوية، لأننا من الناحية الهندسية عندما نريد تصميم شبكة أو هيكل معدني فنطلب من مهندس أن يصمم لنا أضعف شبكة ممكنة هل تعلمون ماذا  عليه أن يستخدم؟ من الناحية الهندسية يجب أن يستخدم خيوطاً رقيقة جداً وصلبة جداً، لأن هذه الخيوط هي التي تحقق لنا أضعف شبكة ممكنة. لأنه إذا استخدم خيوطاً ضعيفة وغير صلبة فلن يتمكن من بناء بيت ضعيف. 
> *لنتأكد من هذه الحقيقة رياضياً: إن قوة الشبكة المعدنية تتعلق بعدة عوامل لنأخذ فقط سماكة هذه الخيوط، ويمكننا أن نقول:*
> ...


المصدَر: http://www.kaheel7.com/modules.php?n...rticle&sid=731

وجزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا يا غاليةُ ونفعَ بكِ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هي هي هذه الحلقة تقريبا ^_^

وغالبا لم أكملها ولم أفهم مراد المتحدث بدقة...وغالبا لن أقرأها بالكامل ^_^

----------


## خنساء

جزاكنّ الله خيرا
وسبحان الله القائل في كتابه_(وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً)
_http://akhawat.islamway.com/forum/in...owtopic=189359

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سؤال العيد أعاده الله عليكن بالخير واليمن والبركات

"عبد الله بن الزبير"

علمٌ على ثلاث أشخاص في زمان واحد

الأول عبد الله بن الزبير ابن العوام
والثاني .......؟؟
والثالث..........؟؟


أين الحافظ المزي؟؟ ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين آمين
أحسن الله إليكِ

الثاني: عبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي, شيخ البخاري, وأما الثالث, فيحتاج إلى بحث!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا أحسب أنه كان في زمانهم؟؟

أعني هل عاصر عبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي عبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام ابن أسماء وحفيد أبي بكر؟

بعد البحث:
توفي الحميدي عام (219هـ)

أما عبد الله حفيد أبي بكر فولد عام الهجرة وقتل في الفتنة المعروفة على يد الحجاج

----------


## مروة عاشور

نعم بارك الله فيكِ, لم أتنبه حقًا لقولكِ: في زمانه
ولعل عبد الله بن الزبير بن عبد المطلب, ابن عم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واحد منهما؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هو كذلك فتح الله عليك وبارك فيك

والثاني؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

أين الجواب أستاذتنا الكريمة؟

----------


## لجين الندى

> يعني الناس تحط ألغاز وتمشي؟؟ ^_^





> هو كذلك فتح الله عليك وبارك فيك
> 
> والثاني؟؟


الا صحيح هي الناس تحط ألغاز وأسئلة وتمشي؟؟ ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الا صحيح هي الناس تحط ألغاز وأسئلة وتمشي؟؟ ^_^


أيوة الناس تحط ألغاز وتمشي ^_^ عندك مانع؟؟!

أستاذتي الحبيبة مروة عاشور 
السؤال ماكر في الواقع ^_^




> سؤال العيد أعاده الله عليكن بالخير واليمن والبركات
> 
> "عبد الله بن الزبير"
> 
> علمٌ على ثلاث أشخاص في زمان واحد
> 
> الأول عبد الله بن الزبير ابن العوام
> والثاني .......؟؟ عبد الله بن الزبير بن عبد المطلب كما تفضلت الأستاذة الغالية 
> والثالث..........؟؟ عبد الله بن الزَّبير (بفتح الزاي) وهو شاعر مدح الحجاج ثم سافر لعبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام فمدحه فلم يعطه فقال له لعن الله ناقة حملتني إليك فرد عليه قائلا: إن وحاملها!
> ...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اشتقتُ لمُراقبةِ السّماءِ معَ البحرِ منَ النّافذة، فوقفتُ أنظُرُ لأرى منظرًا خلّابًا سُبحانَ ربّي!
تلوّنَت السّماءُ بدرجاتِ الأزرَقِ لتبدُوَ باذخةَ الجمال، وأحارَ أنا أمامَ إبداعِ الخلّاقِ ذي القوّةِ المتين...

تمنّيتُ لو تمكّنتُ من تصويرِ المشهَدِ حينَها بدلًا من محاولةِ وصفِهِ بلا جدوى!

{إنَّ في خلقِ السّماواتِ والأرضِ واختلافِ اللّيلِ والنّهارِ لآياتٍ لأولِي الألبابِ} 
جعلَنا اللهُ منهُم... آمين.

درستُ خاصّيّةً جعلَها اللهُ سُبحانَهُ في الضّوءِ لا شكَّ أنّها المسئولةُ عن هذا المنظرِ الّذي رأيتُ>>طبعًا أعرفُ ما هيَ ولن أبوح: ))، لكنّي لم أُراجع ذاكَ الدّرسُ بعد^^!
فجئتُكُم بالسُّؤالِ أورّطُ بهِ نفسِي، أحثُّها به على المُراجعةِ، ثُمّ البحثِ للاستزادة وإيجادِ التّفسيرِ الدّقيق...

أمَامي وأمامَكُنّ ثلاثةُ أيّامٍ... فمن تسبقُنِي: )
وفَّقكُنَّ اللهُ لكُلِّ خيرٍ وإيّايَ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الإنكسار أو التشتت

هذا إذا كنت فهمت الظاهرة أصلا ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أهلا وسهلا: ) 


إن قصدتِ بعدمِ فهمِ الظّاهرة 
[الّتي وصفتُها]
فأقربُ مثالٍ:
أحيانًا يطلُبُ المُدرّسُ منَ الطّلّابِ أن يرسُمُوا مُستطيلًا، ويُقسّموهُ لمُربّعاتٍ بحيثُ يتمُّ تلوينُها بذاتِ اللّونِ،
بحيثُ تكونُ شدّةُ اللّونِ عاليةً في البداية، وتبدأُ بالانخفاضِ تدريجيًّا حتّى تصلَ لمرحلةٍ يقتربُ اللّونُ فيها من أن يُقالَ منعدمٌ.

هكذا رأيتُ السّماء مُلوّنةً بدرجاتِ الأزرق: )

وبالنّسبةِ للإجابة أحتفظُ بحقّي في المُماطلة^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يابنتي احنا في عصر الانترنت مفيش رهبان في العلم ^_^

أظنك تقصدي دي : ))


تبعثر رايلاي
استطاع عالم إنكليزي يدعى رايلاي تفسير هذه الظاهرة من منظور فيزيائي حيث بين أن الأشعة المتبعثرة من الجسيمات الأصغر من الطول الموجي للضوء المرئي (عادة ذرات وجزيئات المواد الشفافةكالهواء، السائلوالزجاج) تتناسب عكسيا مع طولها الموجي مرفوعاً للقوة الرابعة. من المعلوم أن لكل مادة خواصها المميزة اعتماداً على بنيتها الذرية، وتتميز الذرات بامتصاصها لأطوال موجية معينة وعكسها لأطوال موجية أخرى. يعد النيتروجين مثلاً المكون الرئيس (78%) والأكسجين حوالى 21% في غلافنا الجوي. معلوم أيضاً أن الضوء هو خليط من ألوان مختلفة يمكن أن نراه الأحمر وانتهاء باللون البنفسجي. لما كان اللون الأزرق له طول موجي أصغر من الطول الموجي للون الأحمر أو الأصفر أو الأخضر مثلاً فإنه سيتبعثر وفقاً لقانون رايلاي للتبعثر أكثر من باقي الألوان. كما أسلفنا فإن هذا اللون المتبعثر ينتشر في جميع الاتجاهات فيصا بعضه نحوالعين طاغياً عليه اللون الأزرق.

800px-SDIM0241b.jpg

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لكني أظن أن اسمها العلمي بالعربي (تشتت) وليس (تبعثر)

أما تبعثر دي فغالبا تصرف من المترجم 

والله أعلم

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

مش قصّة رهبان المفترض أن تعودِيني: (

صحيح؛ أنا لم أسمع مرّةً كلمة "تبعثُر"، ودائمًا ما نقولُ تشتُّت...
أعلمُ أنّي تأخّرت لكن جئتُ أعتذر وآخر موعد غدًا^_^
سامحيني

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

شفاااااك الله وعافااااااااااا  اك

: ))

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

آمين^_^

كتقديم: )
هو فعلًا تشتُّتُ ريلِاي>>لو كان بينفع لأعطيتك درجة زيادة^^، لكنّي وجدتُ كلامًا كثيرًا أردتُ أن أُركّزَ في قراءَتِهِ وأختَصِرَهُ، ولَم يتسَنَّ لي ذلِكَ الفترةَ الماضيَة.
أسألُ اللهَ العونَ لأفعَلَ غدًا>> هذا إن توافقَ وجُودُ الكهرباء معَ وُجودِي + 
لو تمكّنتُ من الدّراسة لاختبارِي القصير باكرًا..هوَ أولَى طالَما أخواتِي مُتسامِحات وأمّهات ناصِحات.^^.

سؤالٌ مُتعلّقٌ >>أسألُ اللهَ أن أكونَ خفيفةَ ظلٍّ عليكُم معَ أنّي أظُنُّ خلافَ ذلِك^^
اللّونُ البنفسجيُّ أقصرُ في الطّولِ الموجيّ منَ الأزرَق؛ فلمَ لا تكونُ السّماءُ بنفسجيّةَ اللّون!

+ لا داعيَ للسُّؤالِ الآخر على الأقلّ الآن: ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يا للجمال!

لا تتخيلي مدى سعادتي وأنا أراجع هذه المسائل العلمية 
فأنا من عشاق الكيمياء والفيزياء معا..

حسنا

لعل أقول لعل وهذا دون بحث يعني شيء مبدأي 

لعله بسبب طبيعة الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالأرض

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> يا للجمال!
> 
> لا تتخيلي مدى سعادتي وأنا أراجع هذه المسائل العلمية 
> فأنا من عشاق الكيمياء والفيزياء معا..
> 
> شفتِ* طلعت إلي فايدة هنا^^
> أسعدَ اللهُ قلبَك: )
> حسنا
> 
> ...


إيه رأيك تفكّري شويّة كمان على ما تنحلّ الأزمة اللّي عندي^_^
.
.
ذكّرني موقفي المُخجلُ هذا بقولِ اللهِ تعالَى:
{وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ  ذَلِكَ غَداً . إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا  نَسِيتَ وَقُلْ عَسَى أَن يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا  رَشَداً}[الكهف 23-24]
لم أقُل بإذنِ الله، ولا إن شاءَ الله واللهُ المُستعان.
{وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا  نَسِيتَ وَقُلْ عَسَى أَن يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا  رَشَداً}
 أي: على فرض أنك نسيت المشيئة ساعة البدء في الفعل، فعليك أن تعيدها ثانية لتتدارك ما حدث منك من نسيان في بداية الأمر.

..............................  ..............................  .................
*شافَ يَشُوف  ،   شُفْ  ،   شَوْفًا  ،   فهو شائف  ،   والمفعول مَشُوف  ( للمتعدِّي ):                                     
                   •  شاف الرَّجلُ صعد مكانًا عاليًا ونظر .   
  •  شافَ الحادثَ بنفسه :  نظر إليه ورآه .
^_^!

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

للرفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> متى يجب على الزوج أن يعتد كما تعتد المرأة؟


*الرجل  لا عدة عليه شرعاً ولا لغة، وقد تطلق عليه العدة مجازاً في بعض الحالات  كطلاق زوجته ويريد الزواج ممن يحرم عليه جمعها معها كأختها أو عمتها مثلاً،  أو كان لديه أربع نسوة وطلق إحداهن فيحرم عليه الزواج حتى تنقضي عدة زوجته  المطلقة .*

قال الحطاب رحمه الله في "مواهب الجليل" (4/140) : " أما تسمية مدة منع الزوج من النكاح إذا طلق الرابعة أو طلق أخت زوجه أو من يحرم الجمع بينهما عدة فلا شك أنه مجاز ، فلا ينبغي إدخاله في حقيقة العدة الشرعية ، والله أعلم " انتهى .

----------

